# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  MR.com manga reading project-part 2

## ST

OK, here we are....  MR.com manga (Azumanga) reading project - part 2: "the return of Chiyo! ". Да прибудет с нами Сила!   ::  
here was the first part:  http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=10684

----------


## ST

100-2 きけんです
опасность 
1.1. 暦：うわー凄い雨
こりゃやむまで帰れないよ
ух ты, ужасный дождь. не пойду домой пока он не кончится 
2.1.とも：私どしゃ降り大好きー (土砂降り)
я такой ливень люблю 
2.1.ちよ：でもなんか雷がなりそうな...
но какой будет гром... 
4.1.ちよ：あーあー！机のしたに！
ааа! стол (качнулся?)! 
4.1.暦：それは地震 (там еще что то написано мелко)
это землетрясение

----------


## laxxy

> 100-2 きけんです
> опасность 
> 1.1. 暦：うわー凄い雨
> こりゃやむまで帰れないよ
> ух ты, ужасный дождь. не пойду домой пока он не кончится 
> 2.1.とも：私どしゃ降り大好きー (土砂降り)
> я такой ливень люблю 
> 2.1.ちよ：でもなんか雷がなりそうな...
> но какой будет гром... 
> ...

 机の下に -- "Под стол!!!"  

> 4.1.暦：それは地震 (там еще что то написано мелко)
> это землетрясение

  -- "Это же при землетрясении [надо прятаться под стол]"
おー動揺しとる　動揺しとる (I think...)
<not sure what it means...> 
BTW, STさん、 could you add a link to the old thread to the first post here? http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=10684

----------


## ST

Ok, done. Думаешь кто нибудь, кроме нас, когда нибудь это прочитает?  ::

----------


## laxxy

> Ok, done. Думаешь кто нибудь, кроме нас, когда нибудь это прочитает?

 да нет, наверное  ::  но по-моему так все-же правильнее. да и нам удобнее имхо.

----------


## MOG

> -- "Это же при землетрясении [надо прятаться под стол]"
> おー動揺しとる　動揺しとる (I think...)
> <not sure what it means...>

 Oh, she's getting flustered.
動揺しとる　＜　動揺している

----------


## laxxy

101.1: こっちも
И я тоже (и тут тоже?) -- признаться, не понял.
101.2: こわいなぁ
Страшно! 
春日:　うわっ　こわぁ!!
Ааа! Страшно!! 
よみ:　あんたは好きなのか嫌いなのか
Так тебе нравится или нет?

----------


## laxxy

102.1: うあ～ん
Aaaaa!
102a.1.1. 智:　前テレビで雷は車の中が安全だって言ってた
Тут недавно по телевизору говорили, что от грома (грозы??) безопасно прятаться в машине
102a.2.1. 智:　どうよ？ちよちゃん　車は
Что ты думаешь? Чиё-чан, по поводу машины
102a.2.2. ちよ:　く　くるま？
ма...машины?
102a.3.1. SFX: ガッ
Ой!
102a.4.1. 智:　ほーら車と雷どっちにするー？　she's evil, hehe  :: 
Вот смотри -- гроза или машина, что бы ты выбрала? 
102a.4.2. ちよ:　うあーん　うあーん
Аааа! Аааа!
102a.4.3. よみ:　やめろって
Прекрати. 
---
雷	【かみなり】	(n) thunder, (P)

----------


## ST

черт, тут вообще нислова не понял. Laxxyさん, попытаешься?  
102-2 死ぬで 
1.1. 大阪：そーそー, 雷ってヘソ取るやん？ 
1.2. 大阪：あれってどーゆーこと？ 
2.1.大阪：ヘソ取ったらそこはどーなるん？ 
2.1.大阪：穴あくん？シルシルになるん？ 
3.1.大阪：シルシルはまだしも穴なんかあいたらえらい事やで！ 
3.2.大阪：死んでまうで！ 
4.1.暦：そんな心配しなうて... 
4.1.大阪：うわ　こわあ！！

----------


## laxxy

> черт, тут вообще нислова не понял. Laxxyさん, попытаешься?

 I'll try a bit later -- I've fixed a typo (-->ツルツル) below, maybe it's a bit more clear now  ::  it seems that Osaka worries about her navel button disappearing...  
102-2 死ぬで 
1.1. 大阪：そーそー, 雷ってヘソ取るやん？ 
1.2. 大阪：あれってどーゆーこと？ 
2.1.大阪：ヘソ取ったらそこはどーなるん？ 
2.1.大阪：穴あくん？ツルツルになるん？ 
3.1.大阪：ツルツルはまだしも穴なんかあいたらえらい事やで！ 
3.2.大阪：死んでまうで！ 
4.1.暦：そんな心配しなうて... 
4.1.大阪：うわ　こわあ！！

----------


## ST

103-1 楽しい職業
приятная должность 
1.1. 木村：ですからみんなも自分の進路はしっかり考えておく様に
поэтому вам всем надо хорошо подумать о своем пути 
1.2. 木村：古文木村先生
классическая литература, кимура-сенсей 
2.1. とも：先生はそーして先生になったんですか？
учитель, а почему вы стали учителем? 
3.1. 木村：女子高生とか好きだから
потому что мне нравятся старшеклассницы

----------


## ST

хм, а что такое navel button? пуп?   ::

----------


## laxxy

> хм, а что такое navel button? пуп?

 well, yes. Maybe you are just normal, one needs to think a little like Osaka to understand her well  ::  anyway, google gives a few hits for ヘソ取る, and the first ones are either カミナリ様がヘソ取る or 雷神様ヘソ取る -- looks like a set expression -- maybe refers to those who are afraid of thunder? or as a warning to stay inside? anyway, 
102-2 死ぬで
Смерть (not sure what form it is) 
1.1. 大阪：そーそー, 雷ってヘソ取るやん？
Так-так, а вот гром, он пупки забирает? 
1.2. 大阪：あれってどーゆーこと？
Это как? 
2.1.大阪：ヘソ取ったらそこはどーなるん？
Если забрать пупок, что останется? 
2.1.大阪：穴あくん？ツルツルになるん？
Дырка? Или будет гладко? 
3.1.大阪：ツルツルはまだしも穴なんかあいたらえらい事やで！
Лучше если гладко, потому что дырка -- это будет ужасно! 
3.2.大阪：死んでまうで！
Я умру тогда! 
4.1.暦：そんな心配しなうて...
Не беспокойся об этом 
4.1.大阪：うわ　こわあ！！
Ааа!! Страшно!! 
----
単語
未だしも	【まだしも】	(n) rather, better
つるつる	(adj-na,adv,n,vs) slippery, smooth, (P)
臍	【へそ】	(n) navel, belly button, (P) 
also: えらい　ー looking at the IME dictionary, apparently there are two different えらい's, the one that means the same as 立派な is 偉い, and the one (I think) here is 豪い. 
偉い	【えらい】	(adj) great, celebrated, eminent, terrible, awful, famous, remarkable, excellent, (P)
豪い	【えらい】	(adj) great, celebrated, eminent, terrible, awful, famous, remarkable, excellent

----------


## ST

да уж...я бы низачто не догадался, даже если бы знал все слова  ::

----------


## ST

103-2 勇者
герой 
1.1. 智：ねーさっきの木村...なに？
ну...как тебе этот Кимура? 
1.2. 暦：ああハッキリ言われてもな...変態か？
ну честно говоря он...извращенец? 
2.1. 男子：ちーがう！！
нет!! 
3.1. 男子：俺達男子一同は感動した！
мы, парни, все как один, очень впечатлены! 
3.2. 男子：あんなに本音で生徒にぶつかってくるなんて
такой мотив сильно встряхивает учеников 
4.1. 男子：あんな先生見たことね！！
посмотри-ка на такого учителя! 
4.2. 暦：そりや、そーだ	
ну да, вот оно как...

----------


## ST

ほら、モグさんの大学だ！   ::

----------


## laxxy

> 103-2 勇者
> герой 
> 1.1. 智：ねーさっきの木村...なに？
> ну...как тебе этот Кимура? 
> 1.2. 暦：ああハッキリ言われてもな...変態か？
> ну честно говоря он...извращенец? 
> 2.1. 男子：ちーがう！！
> нет!! 
> 3.1. 男子：俺達男子一同は感動した！
> ...

 типа "мы теперь все тоже будем хорошо учиться и станем учителями", видимо?  ::   

> 4.1. 男子：あんな先生見たことね！！
> посмотри-ка на такого учителя!

 When is such an expression used, I wonder? What does it mean exactly? I'm a little confused here. Why not smth like ～あんな先生にみてね or smth like that? or maybe "it's so (nice/strange/exciting/...???) to see such a teacher"?
edit: see MB translation below, though.

----------


## laxxy

104:1. きれいどころおさそい "Приглашаем девочек" perhaps? 
104a.1.1. 木村:　黒沢先生　谷崎先生
Куросава-сенсей, Танизаки-сенсей 
104a.2.1. 木村:　今日帰りに飲みに行きませんか？
Не хотите по дороге домой зайти чего-нибудь выпить? 
104a.2.2. 黒沢:　あ　今日は私達ちょっと…
А, сегодня мы не можем... 
104a.3.1. 木村:　残念賞ーー!! er... nani?  
104a.4.1. 黒沢:　あの人…　ちょっと怖いー
Этот человек... Я его боюсь немного
104a.4.2. 谷崎:　うん……　賞…？ Юкари тоже не поняла  ::  
---
単語 (not like it helps, but--)
奇麗所	【きれいどころ】	(n) geisha girls
誘い	【さそい】	(n) (1) invitation, introduction, (2) temptation
残念賞	【ざんねんしょう】	(n) consolation or booby prize

----------


## laxxy

English translations for the harder frames, by manga-basket: 
102b: You'll Die
Oh yes, they say "Thunder is taking your navel"
What does that mean?
If it takes your navel, what happens to your stomach?
Does a hole open up? Or does it get all smooth?
I dunno...
It's not so bad if it smoothes out, but it'd be terrible if a hole opened up!
You'd die!
You don't have to worry about that
Uwa, scary!! _Note: "Thunder is taking your navel" is a phrase meaning "something bad is going to happen to you". It has nothing to do with thunder._ 
------
103b.3.1. He's moved all of us guys as one
103b.3.2. To hit his students with your real feeling, like that
103b.4.1. I've never seen an teacher like that!!! (ah, got it now, I think...)
-----
104a. Title: "Inviting the Pretty"
104a.3.1. I'm awarded with regret (huh?!)

----------


## ST

ну твой перевод про пуп вообщем то на 100% правильный... еще бы знать про такую поговорку... Странная она какая то, имхо   ::

----------


## MOG

> ほら、モグさんの大学だ！

 Не догоняй меня...  ::

----------


## MOG

> 101.1: こっちも
> И я тоже (и тут тоже?) -- признаться, не понял.

 Наверное "и тут тоже (есть человек, который волновается)"

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  хм, а что такое navel button? пуп?     well, yes. Maybe you are just normal, one needs to think a little like Osaka to understand her well  anyway, google gives a few hits for ヘソ取る, and the first ones are either カミナリ様がヘソ取る or 雷神様ヘソ取る -- looks like a set expression -- maybe refers to those who are afraid of thunder? or as a warning to stay inside? anyway,

 This phrase was originally arose from that they put clothes on children being naked so that they won’t be chilled when it thunders and suddenly gets cold in the evening. It is said as a warning to put on clothes, and usually na

----------


## MOG

> 103-2 勇者
> герой 
> 1.1. 智：ねーさっきの木村...なに？
> ну...как тебе этот Кимура? 
> 1.2. 暦：ああハッキリ言われてもな...変態か？
> ну честно говоря он...извращенец?

 ああ　＜　あんなに or あんなふうに
あんなにはっきり言われても（何と答えて良いかわからない）
How can we react when he speaks so franklｙ...

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  3.1. 男子：俺達男子一同は感動した！
> мы, парни, все как один, очень впечатлены! 
> 3.2. 男子：あんなに本音で生徒にぶつかってくるなんて
> такой мотив сильно встряхивает учеников   типа "мы теперь все тоже будем хорошо учиться и станем учителями", видимо?

 Uh? No, they are not saying anything like that  ::   They are moved by how he expressed himself, all the boys thouhgt high of him as a real man  ::    

> [quote:28q31ddj]4.1. 男子：あんな先生見たことね！！
> посмотри-ка на такого учителя!

 When is such an expression used, I wonder? What does it mean exactly? I'm a little confused here. Why not smth like ～あんな先生にみてね or smth like that? or maybe "it's so (nice/strange/exciting/...???) to see such a teacher"?
edit: see MB translation below, though.[/quote:28q31ddj]
I think it’s like a set expression to say あんな ＋ noun ＋ みたことない, which means “I’ve never seen such a ~”. It sound strange to say あんな ＋ noun ＋ みてない.

----------


## MOG

> 104a.3.1. 木村:　残念賞ーー!! er... nani?

 I think he's trying to console himself by making fun of himself saying "I'm awarded with boody prize". But he's just saying "Жалко".   

> 104a.4.1. 黒沢:　あの人…　ちょっと怖いー
> Этот человек... Я его боюсь немного
> 104a.4.2. 谷崎:　うん……　賞…？ Юкари тоже не поняла

 И Танизаки-сенсей тоже не поняла, почему он сказал "утешительный приз".   

> ---
> 単語 (not like it helps, but--)
> 奇麗所	【きれいどころ】	(n) geisha girls

   ::

----------


## ST

heh, thanx, I see...
So, in "見たことね", ね=ない? I thought is`t like in ですね...

----------


## ST

104-2 先生質問　
вопрос к учителю 
1.1. 大阪：先生～
учитель 
1.1. 木村：なにかな？
что? 
2.1. 大阪：女子高生好きって, ちよちゃんはどーなんですか
если вам нравятся старшеклассницы...то как насчёт Чиё-тян? 
4.1. 木村：これはこれで
она тоже
ですね
4.2. 大阪：なるほど
понятно

----------


## laxxy

105.1: おさんぽ
прогулка 
105a.3.1. ちよ：　あ　榊さん
A, Сакаки-сан
105a.3.2. 榊:　この犬は？
А что за собачка?
105a.4.1. ちよ:　うちで飼ってる忠吉さんです
Это наш Тадакичи-сан
105a.4.2. 榊:　ただきちさん…
Тадакичи-сан...

----------


## ST

105-2 人格者【じんかくしゃ】
хороший человек 
1.1. 榊さん：な...なでても	大丈夫か？ (撫でる)
а можно его погладить? 
1.2. ちよさん：はい！忠吉さんは人ができてますから怒る事はないんです 
да! из-за того что тадакичи-сан всегда с людьми, он не злой 
2.1. 榊さん：でも...これだともしかまれたらシャレにならないぞ
но...надеюсь ты не шутишь (точно не понял, но смысл такой, видимо) 
2.2. ちよさん：大丈夫ですよ
все будет хорошо 
4.1.榊さん： ...あ...
...а... 
4.1. ちよさん：ほら、大丈夫でした
видишь, все хорошо  
------------------------
人が群れる 【ひとがむれる】 (exp) to be crowded with people

----------


## laxxy

106.1 なでなで
SFX: なでなで
чух-чух <--- 撫で撫で
106a.4.1: あの…　そろそろ…
это, как бы пора уже...
ーーー
徐々	【そろそろ】	(n) gradually, steadily, quietly, slowly, soon

----------


## laxxy

> 105.2.1. 榊さん：でも...これだともしかまれたらシャレにならないぞ
> но...надеюсь ты не шутишь (точно не понял, но смысл такой, видимо)

 これ だと もし かまれたら シャレ に ならないぞ 
mb. "But if he does bite, it would be no joke"?  ::  
---
洒落	【しゃれ】	(adj-na,n) joke, pun, witticism, (P)
噛む	【かむ】	(v5m) to bite, to chew, to gnaw, (P)
^-- 良い漢字ですね～～

----------


## MOG

> 徐々	【そろそろ】	(n) gradually, steadily, quietly, slowly, soon

 へぇ～、「そろそろ」は「徐々」って書くんですか。知りませんでした  ::

----------


## ST

халявная картинка тебе досталась...  ::

----------


## ST

ладно, мне тоже не силньо трудная... 
106-2 はいよー
да 
1.1. 榊さん：　これだけ大きいと乗れそうだな...
наверно на таком большом можно ездить верхом... 
1.2. ちよさん：あ　私　のれますよ
ага, я езжу 
3.1. 榊さん：うあ
ухх 
3.2. ちよさん：それじゃあ散歩の続きた行きますんで
ну, я продолжу прогулку... 
4.1.　榊さん： ...いいな
...хороший 
4.2. 榊さん：　忠吉さにいいな...
тажакичи-сан хороший....

----------


## laxxy

> ладно, мне тоже не силньо трудная... 
> 106-2 はいよー
> да 
> 1.1. 榊さん：　これだけ大きいと乗れそうだな...
> наверно на таком большом можно ездить верхом... 
> 1.2. ちよさん：あ　私　のれますよ
> ага, я езжу 
> 3.1. 榊さん：うあ
> ухх 
> ...

 ^^ seems a useful expression btw. 
ーーーー
単語
是丈	【これだけ】	(exp) (uk) so many (few), so much (little)

----------


## ST

как вам такая книжка кстати? можно по ней японский освоить?  ::  http://www.franklang.ru/Japanese_Tales_20_M.zip

----------


## laxxy

> как вам такая книжка кстати? можно по ней японский освоить?  http://www.franklang.ru/Japanese_Tales_20_M.zip

 Ну не знаю как насчет совсем освоить  ::  ::  но почитать наверное полезно...

----------


## laxxy

109.1 どーでもいいよ
109а.1.1 そういえばきのうプリティブライドを見てきてねぇ
Кстати, я вчера ходила на "Pretty Bride" (судя по тому что дальше происходит, так. (<-- 来ています？) Generally, when a sentence ends with a ～て verb, does it usually mean that it's really a ～ている?)
109а.2.1 女子：　誰と行ったのーデートぉ？
А с кем ходили? Наверное, свидание? 
109а.2.2 ゆかり:　まぁねぇー
Ну, типа...
109а.3.1 女子:　黒沢先生もきのう見たって言ってました
Куросава-сенсей нам сказала что тоже вчера его смотрела
109а.4.1 ゆかり:　映画なんてどーでもいいわ
Кино и прочее -- это неважно
109а.4.2 ゆかり:　授業を続けます
Продолжим урок

----------


## MOG

> 109.1 どーでもいいよ
> 109а.1.1 そういえばきのうプリティブライドを見てきてねぇ
> Кстати, я вчера ходила на "Pretty Bride" (судя по тому что дальше происходит, так. (<-- 来ています？) Generally, when a sentence ends with a ～て verb, does it usually mean that it's really a ～ている?)

 No, it implies that she is going to tell you more, I mean, the sentence is not finished, but she took a little break in the speach and it seems the sentence is finished. It's not a continuous form of a verb(～ている).  

> 109а.2.1 女子：　誰と行ったのーデートぉ？
> А с кем ходили? Наверное, свидание? 
> 109а.2.2 ゆかり:　まぁねぇー
> Э...

 not sure here. まぁねぇ is a rather positive answer. It's not a direct dinial nor answering yes. I wonder if "Э..." has that kind of nuance  ::

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  109.1 どーでもいいよ
> 109а.1.1 そういえばきのうプリティブライドを見てきてねぇ
> Кстати, я вчера ходила на "Pretty Bride" (судя по тому что дальше происходит, так. (<-- 来ています？) Generally, when a sentence ends with a ～て verb, does it usually mean that it's really a ～ている?)   No, it implies that she is going to tell you more, I mean, the sentence is not finished, but she took a little break in the speach and it seems the sentence is finished. It's not a continuous form of a verb(～ている).

 I see, thanks. How do we know that this is about something that she did, as opposed to something she wanted to do, or was planning to do, or was invited to do, etc?   

> [quote:3g279aw1]109а.2.1 女子：　誰と行ったのーデートぉ？
> А с кем ходили? Наверное, свидание? 
> 109а.2.2 ゆかり:　まぁねぇー
> Э...

 not sure here. まぁねぇ is a rather positive answer. It's not a direct dinial nor answering yes. I wonder if "Э..." has that kind of nuance  :: [/quote:3g279aw1]
No it does not, thanks! The strip makes more sense this way, too. I'll translate it as "Ну, типа..." then  ::

----------


## laxxy

BTW, MOGさん, you really impressed me with your understanding of some (imo) finer nuances of Russian language on quite a few occasions, I wonder how did you get there? Have you been reading much Russian literature, or was it something else?

----------


## ST

110-1 とべちよちゃん
прыгай Чиё-тян 
1.1. 黒沢：じゃあ　この　英訳をちよちゃん
ну, тут переведёт Чиё-тян 
1.2.ちよ：はい
ок 
2.1.暦：低くて見えないよ
слишком низко, нчиего не видно... 
4.1.とも：あ　ごめん...跳ねなくてもいいから
а, извини, тебе не нужно прыгать...

----------


## ST

хех, типа Юкари на "дэйто" ходила с Минамо... забавно.

----------


## ST

да, MOGさん жжот, что тут говорить...   ::

----------


## MOG

> BTW, MOGさん, you really impressed me with your understanding of some (imo) finer nuances of Russian language on quite a few occasions, I wonder how did you get there? Have you been reading much Russian literature, or was it something else?

 Thanks for the compliment. Um, I don't read literature so much, 'cause I'm not so fond of it. But I suppose there are a lot to learn from it. So, I try to read some when I have time, but I don't think I've got such fine nuances of Russian language from it. Actually, I myself am impressed, too, with the instant understanding of Russian after I began studying it. That impression have always been kept motivating me to study the language, feeling that I could get quite high level of understanding in Russian, hopefully be able to speak as good as the native speakers in the near future, without going to a Russian-speaking country. It is quite simple and even na

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG        Originally Posted by laxxy  109.1 どーでもいいよ
> 109а.1.1 そういえばきのうプリティブライドを見てきてねぇ
> Кстати, я вчера ходила на "Pretty Bride" (судя по тому что дальше происходит, так. (<-- 来ています？) Generally, when a sentence ends with a ～て verb, does it usually mean that it's really a ～ている?)   No, it implies that she is going to tell you more, I mean, the sentence is not finished, but she took a little break in the speach and it seems the sentence is finished. It's not a continuous form of a verb(～ている).   I see, thanks. How do we know that this is about something that she did, as opposed to something she wanted to do, or was planning to do, or was invited to do, etc?

 'cuse me, can't see what you want to know about? About the sentence that supposed to come after the first unfinished sentence? There's nothing that implies that it is about somthing she did  ::

----------


## laxxy

[quote=MOG] 

> BTW, MOGさん, you really impressed me with your understanding of some (imo) finer nuances of Russian language on quite a few occasions, I wonder how did you get there? Have you been reading much Russian literature, or was it something else?

 Thanks for the compliment. Um, I don't read literature so much, 'cause I'm not so fond of it. But I suppose there are a lot to learn from it. So, I try to read some when I have time, but I don't think I've got such fine nuances of Russian language from it. Actually, I myself am impressed, too, with the instant understanding of Russian after I began studying it. That impression have always been kept motivating me to study the language, feeling that I could get quite high level of understanding in Russian, hopefully be able to speak as good as the native speakers in the near future, without going to a Russian-speaking country. It is quite simple and even na

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy        Originally Posted by MOG        Originally Posted by laxxy  109.1 どーでもいいよ
> 109а.1.1 そういえばきのうプリティブライドを見てきてねぇ
> Кстати, я вчера ходила на "Pretty Bride" (судя по тому что дальше происходит, так. (<-- 来ています？) Generally, when a sentence ends with a ～て verb, does it usually mean that it's really a ～ている?)   No, it implies that she is going to tell you more, I mean, the sentence is not finished, but she took a little break in the speach and it seems the sentence is finished. It's not a continuous form of a verb(～ている).   I see, thanks. How do we know that this is about something that she did, as opposed to something she wanted to do, or was planning to do, or was invited to do, etc?   'cuse me, can't see what you want to know about? About the sentence that supposed to come after the first unfinished sentence? There's nothing that implies that it is about somthing she did

 But in the 2nd frame a girl asks 誰と行ったの -- which means that she quite clearly understood that Yukari did actually go to the movies, no?

----------


## laxxy

BTW, has anyone noticed that our old manga reading thread is exactly 1000 replies long now?  ::  Probably the longest one on this site too...  ::

----------


## MOG

> One of the reasons that I've got some knowledge on the language was that there's a quite nice dictionary and it has been provided me with a lot in understanding the language. I've read through most of the words that I thought important and checked all the usage of the words. It surely helped me a lot. Anyone dare to do this, for it requires quite a few efforts, but I guess this is very important in building up the foundation of a language, especially if you learn it after you grew up.
> 			
> 		  Interesting, I know other people who did that and got good results -- perhaps I should try that too. It is also a matter of finding a good dictionary, of course. I have smth called Kodansha's Furigana English-Japanese Dictionary, it has only the most common words, but it does have a good number of examples. Are you using a J->R or a R->J dictionary?
> On the other hand, for us Kanji in Context is probably even better, as it utilizes the structure of the Japanese language in a nice regular way. I doubt something like that would be possible in Russian or English...

 I'm using R->J dictionary, definitely, because, what I'm learning is Russian  ::   I think something like Kanji in Context surely works in Russian, and also maybe in English. Many of the words in Russian have logical structure, made of the combination of a prefix and a stem of a verb, which makes quite easy for me to image und remember newly encountered words, and with some context, I could get finer nuances. On top of that, there are only a few prefixes in Russian that you can count the number easily, which makes it easier to learn Russian compared to learning Japanese. I guess why the miracle didn't happen to me in studying English is that there are different type of combination to represent the same things in English: phrasal verbs! They have been always vague for me, I can't remember them instantly and they are confusing to each other  ::     

> [quote:bazsmomm]What I think is the biggest motive to learn it was that I fell in love with a girl from Ukraine   We knew each other soon after I've entered the university, she was also just came here, I've always longing to see and talk to her, tried to meet her as much as I could, and wrote e-mails, and so on. You can't be in such a situation since you have your wife, I guess, if you are honest person?

 It doesn't mean I don't know the feeling  :: ; one day you'll have a wife too (maybe that girl?  :: ) It certainly adds to the motivation. Where is she from (in Ukraine), btw? [/quote:bazsmomm]
I know a few girls from Ukraine and they are all from Kiev. Ahh, if my memory serves correctly, another girl from Israel is originary from Odessa, I guess.   

> [quote:bazsmomm]  For my deepest depression, now she's leaving in a month! What can I do?

 Well, does she know about it all?  :: [/quote:bazsmomm]
She knows that love her and has been a good friend for me but it's a bit different from that I want to marry her: you could say that it's a sort of Platonic love  ::   ::

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG        Originally Posted by laxxy        Originally Posted by MOG        Originally Posted by laxxy  109.1 どーでもいいよ
> 109а.1.1 そういえばきのうプリティブライドを見てきてねぇ
> Кстати, я вчера ходила на "Pretty Bride" (судя по тому что дальше происходит, так. (<-- 来ています？) Generally, when a sentence ends with a ～て verb, does it usually mean that it's really a ～ている?)   No, it implies that she is going to tell you more, I mean, the sentence is not finished, but she took a little break in the speach and it seems the sentence is finished. It's not a continuous form of a verb(～ている).   I see, thanks. How do we know that this is about something that she did, as opposed to something she wanted to do, or was planning to do, or was invited to do, etc?   'cuse me, can't see what you want to know about? About the sentence that supposed to come after the first unfinished sentence? There's nothing that implies that it is about somthing she did    But in the 2nd frame a girl asks 誰と行ったの -- which means that she quite clearly understood that Yukari did actually go to the movies, no?

 Now I see what you mean  ::  You can divide the sentence into two parts.
そういえば昨日プリティブライドを見てきたの。それでね...
You see this sentence is about what she did  ::  
I'm not sure how it call grammatically, but the structure with 「～て」 is the same as that in a sentense like:
昨日プリティブライドを見てきて思ったことには
I suppose you could see now. Tell me if you have further questions.

----------


## MOG

> BTW, has anyone noticed that our old manga reading thread is exactly 1000 replies long now?  Probably the longest one on this site too...

 Yeah, and you started the thread and closed it with exactly 1000th reply. That's beautifull  ::

----------


## ST

110-2 先生質問
вопрос учителю 
1.1. ゆかり：　はい、今日はここまで
ну, на сегодня все 
2.1.大阪：先生
учитель 
3.1.大阪：さっきの授業でわからへん所があったんですけど
на недавнем уроке была одна непонятная вещь... 
3.2.ゆかり：ん？どこ？
а? где? 
4.1.大阪：結局映画は黒沢先生と行ったんですか？
в конечном итоге, с кем Куросава-сенсей была в кино? 
4.1.ゆかり：うるさいな
замолчи :Е

----------


## laxxy

> I'm using R->J dictionary, definitely, because, what I'm learning is Russian   I think something like Kanji in Context surely works in Russian, and also maybe in English. Many of the words in Russian have logical structure, made of the combination of a prefix and a stem of a verb, which makes quite easy for me to image und remember newly encountered words, and with some context, I could get finer nuances.

 Interesting. I didn't realize this would actually work, although, thinking more about it, it does make sense.   

> I know a few girls from Ukraine and they are all from Kiev.

 I see. I thought there was some exchange program at the Kiev National University (iirc), perhaps that's what it is?   

> [quote:8utsookn][quote:8utsookn]  For my deepest depression, now she's leaving in a month! What can I do?

 Well, does she know about it all?  :: [/quote:8utsookn]
She knows that love her and has been a good friend for me but it's a bit different from that I want to marry her: you could say that it's a sort of Platonic love  ::   :: [/quote:8utsookn]
well marrying might be too early but it does not mean you can't see each other again  ::  good luck...

----------


## laxxy

> But in the 2nd frame a girl asks 誰と行ったの -- which means that she quite clearly understood that Yukari did actually go to the movies, no?

 Now I see what you mean  ::  You can divide the sentence into two parts.
そういえば昨日プリティブライドを見てきたの。それでね...
You see this sentence is about what she did  ::  [/quote]
I see... So it can usually be assumed that when I see an incomplete sentence like that it most likely refers to past events, right?  

> I'm not sure how it call grammatically, but the structure with 「～て」 is the same as that in a sentense like:
> 昨日プリティブライドを見てきて思ったことには
> I suppose you could see now. Tell me if you have further questions.

 ahh... If I just looked at that last sentense alone, I'd probably get confused too, and read it as something like "As for what I thought after (about??) going to the movies yesterday...."

----------


## MOG

> I know a few girls from Ukraine and they are all from Kiev.
> 			
> 		  I see. I thought there was some exchange program at the Kiev National University (iirc), perhaps that's what it is?

 I don't know. might be that but I guess it's not an exchange program...

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG     
> 			
> 				But in the 2nd frame a girl asks 誰と行ったの -- which means that she quite clearly understood that Yukari did actually go to the movies, no?
> 			
> 		  Now I see what you mean  You can divide the sentence into two parts.
> そういえば昨日プリティブライドを見てきたの。それでね...
> You see this sentence is about what she did    I see... So it can usually be assumed that when I see an incomplete sentence like that it most likely refers to past events, right?

 can't say every incomplete sentence refers to past events... frankly, not sure. But with 「～して」 or 「～してきて」, it does refers to past events, I bet. If a sentence is incomplete and the end of it is 「～したとして」「～したとすると」, it respresents an assumption... on the second thought, it might not be included in a case, because you might not likely to stop your speach before telling what you want to say... anyway,   

> [quote:218q9woc]I'm not sure how it call grammatically, but the structure with 「～て」 is the same as that in a sentense like:
> 昨日プリティブライドを見てきて思ったことには
> I suppose you could see now. Tell me if you have further questions.

 ahh... If I just looked at that last sentense alone, I'd probably get confused too, and read it as something like "As for what I thought after (about??) going to the movies yesterday...."[/quote:218q9woc]
You're right. And it's defintely "after" going to the movies yesterday. 「～してきて」 shows that it is a completed action  ::

----------


## ST

тут что то опять полная...   ::   
Кажется они шутят над акцентом Осаки... 
111-1 やのに 
1.1. 大阪：ゆかり先生美人やのにー
Юкари-сенсей красивая やのに 
1.1. ゆかり：なのに何よ
что за なのに? 
2.1. とも：だよなー 黙ってりゃいい線だよな
だよな-  молчание это хорошая линия (???) 
2.2. ゆかり：そお？
ну? 
4.1. ゆかり：ちょっとそれじゃまるでしゃべるとダメって言ってるみたいじゃない
погоди немного, получается так говорить нельзя? 
4.2. とも：みたいじゃなくてそう言ってんですよ
похоже что нельзя

----------


## MOG

> тут что то опять полная...    
> Кажется они шутят над акцентом Осаки... 
> 111-1 やのに 
> 1.1. 大阪：ゆかり先生美人やのにー
> Юкари-сенсей красивая やのに 
> 1.1. ゆかり：なのに何よ
> что за なのに? 
> 2.1. とも：だよなー 黙ってりゃいい線だよな
> だよな-  молчание это хорошая линия (???) 
> ...

 Юкари-сенсей касивая, но...
Но, что?
Да, Вы хороши, когда молчаете
Правда?
Ну, тогда, похоже что ты скажешь так, как я не хороша, когда я говорю 
not sure about the translation there should be mistakes in Russian.
やのに is なのに in 関西弁.
There's a phrase いい線いく
It's about that something has a certain quality. Here, it means that she looks quite beatiful(if she doesn't speak). Spoken language.

----------


## ST

Да, Вы хороши, когда молчите 
Спасибо, теперь все понятно.

----------


## laxxy

> 4.1. ゆかり：ちょっとそれじゃまるでしゃべるとダメって言ってるみたいじゃない
> погоди немного, получается так говорить нельзя?

 -- "погоди, звучит как будто я хороша только когда молчу" <-- (lit. "как будто мне не стоит разговаривать")   

> 4.2. とも：みたいじゃなくてそう言ってんですよ
> похоже что нельзя

 -- "Не 'звучит как будто', а именно это она и имеет в виду" 
imo 
丸で	【まるで】	(adv) quite, entirely, completely, at all, as if, as though, so to speak, (P)

----------


## ST

大阪. Think different (c)

----------


## ST

111-2 こうするしか 
1.1. とも：数学宿題みせて
покажи домашку по математике 
1.2. 暦：またか　たまには自分でやってこいよ
опять?  ты хоть иногда сама делай, а? 
2.1. とも：いや　やる気はあったんだけどさ　宿題の範囲聞いてなくてね？
ну у меня было желание сделать его, но я не слышала задание... 
2.2. 暦：やる気ねーじゃん　
желание сделать, да... 
3.1. とも：よし！じゃあ次は私があんたの分もやってくるよ
хорошо! 　тогда в следующий раз я сделаю за тебя твою часть 
3.２. 暦：いい　どーせ間違いだらけだろ　自分でやる
ты наделаешь много ошибок, лучше я сама сделаю 
4.1. とも：じゃあやっぱし見せてもらうしか
ну значит покажи свою 
4.２. 暦：自分の分だけやれよ！！
сама свою часть сделаю!

----------


## ST

таки купил я лазерник...буду по твоему методу учиться, Laxxy-さん  ::

----------


## laxxy

> таки купил я лазерник...буду по твоему методу учиться, Laxxy-さん

 Good luck!  ::  :: 
А я вот как раз думаю начать понемножку заниматься по какому-нибудь учебнику, пересмотрел некоторые еще раз... пока склоняюсь к minna no nihongo, или может быть japanese for everyone -- в них есть ответы к упражнениям, но внимательно еще ни на один ни на другой пока не смотрел.

----------


## ST

112-1 頭をさげる
наклони голову 
1.1. 暦：はい
да 
3.1.暦：ありがとうございます...だろう？
а "большое спасибо"? 
(лучше маленький доллар, чем больше спасибо (с)) 
4.1.智：はあ？何言ってんの？バカじゃない？
аа? что ты такое говоришь?  сдурела чтоли? 
4.1.暦：バカはおまえだ！！！
это ты тут дура!

----------


## ST

112-2 ノーガード戦法
(ノーガード) тактика  
1.1. とも：あんたツッコミ上手ですなー
ты ведь хороший комик? (ツッコミ) 
2.1.とも：となりの柿はよく客食う柿だー
у соседей хурма вкуснее (какая то шутка наверно, в гугле находится эта фраза но хз что она означает) 
3.1.とも：ほうーら、つっこんでみなー
ну ка, подыграй мне

----------


## laxxy

> 4.２. 暦：自分の分だけやれよ！！
> сама свою часть сделаю!

 Probably, "Do your part [homework?] yourself!"

----------


## laxxy

> 2.1.とも：となりの柿はよく客食う柿だー
> у соседей хурма вкуснее (какая то шутка наверно, в гугле находится эта фраза но хз что она означает)

 "the grass is greener on the other side"?  :: 
I don't understand the grammar though, what does 客 mean there?..

----------


## ST

вот что я нашел на форуме Тае Ким:  

> It's a Japanese tongue twister. It's となりの客はよく柿食う客だ. Roughly, "The guest next to me is a guest who eats a lot of persimmons." よく is modifying the verb 食う here.

----------


## laxxy

> вот что я нашел на форуме Тае Ким:    
> 			
> 				It's a Japanese tongue twister. It's となりの客はよく柿食う客だ. Roughly, "The guest next to me is a guest who eats a lot of persimmons." よく is modifying the verb 食う here.

 I see. So in her version it becomes like "соседская хурма -- это хурма, которую в большом количестве едят гости" или что-то в этом роде...

----------


## ST

113-1 木村の主張
просьба Кимуры 
1.1. 木村：そういえば、もうすぐ体育祭だな
кстати, скоро будет спортивный фестиваль (как там это у нас называлось...олимпиада, чтоли?) 
4.1. 木村：私は体操服はブルムの中に入れる方がいいと思う
я думаю что будет хорошо приходить в класс в спортивной форме... 
4.1. 学生：いいと思うって言ゆれても
думает что будет хорошо.... (черт, что там за канджи, похожий на 言? какой то простой но в словаре что то не нашел ::  )

----------


## laxxy

> 113-1 木村の主張
> просьба Кимуры 
> 1.1. 木村：そういえば、もうすぐ体育祭だな
> кстати, скоро будет спортивный фестиваль (как там это у нас называлось...олимпиада, чтоли?) 
> 4.1. 木村：私は体操服はブルムの中に入れる方がいいと思う
> я думаю что будет хорошо приходить в класс в спортивной форме... 
> 4.1. 学生：いいと思うって言ゆれても
> думает что будет хорошо.... (черт, что там за канджи, похожий на 言? какой то простой но в словаре что то не нашел )

 言　и есть, только это 言われても.
(言 ручкой так правильно пишется.)

----------


## ST

113-2 理解不能
недопонимание 
1.1. 男子:先生　じゃあ男子は体操服入れるか出すか
どっちがいいですか?
тогда парням в спортивной форме тоже можно ходить, да? 
4.1. 木村: 何を言っとんだ君は授業中に
что ты такое говоришь? ты же на уроке... 
4.1. 男子:え...
ыы

----------


## laxxy

忘れ物大王
Королева забывчивости 
あれぇ～～
О...
なぁシャーペン借してくれへん？　
У тебя автоматический карандаш нельзя одолжить?
いーよ
Можно 
大阪って忘れ物よくするよねー
Ты в Осаке тоже часто все забывала?
そーなんよ意外と (perhaps: Да, а как тебе удалось так неожиданно догадаться?)
意外でもなんでもないけどな
Ну не то, что бы неожиданно... 
---
借	【しゃく】	(n) borrowing (this is not marked as used with する in the dictionary -- perhaps just an omission there?)
意外	【いがい】	(adj-na,n) unexpected, surprising, (P)

----------


## MOG

> 112-2 ノーガード戦法
> (ノーガード) тактика

 it is "no guard"

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  2.1.とも：となりの柿はよく客食う柿だー
> у соседей хурма вкуснее (какая то шутка наверно, в гугле находится эта фраза но хз что она означает)   "the grass is greener on the other side"?

 That is 隣の芝は青い  ::

----------


## MOG

> 4.1. 木村：私は体操服はブルマの中に入れる方がいいと思う
> я думаю что будет хорошо приходить в класс в спортивной форме...

 I don't get it quite at all here about the translation. The original sentence means "I think it would look better to get the gym suit in the gym shorts".
Does "приходить в спортивной форме" have that meaning?  ::  Is спортивная форма represents the form drawn on the right on the blackboard?

----------


## MOG

> 大阪って忘れ物よくするよねー
> Ты в Осаке тоже часто все забывала?
> そーなんよ意外と (perhaps: Да, а как тебе удалось так неожиданно догадаться?)

 You, Osaka, often forget things.
Yeah, contrary to what we presume.   

> ---
> 借	【しゃく】	(n) borrowing (this is not marked as used with する in the dictionary -- perhaps just an omission there?)
> 意外	【いがい】	(adj-na,n) unexpected, surprising, (P)

 The verbal form of 借　is 借りる（かりる）, so there's no use with する  ::

----------


## ST

hmm, I guess спортивная форма=体操服...  Here, форма=униформа (uniform), it`s kinda synonymous in russian, like "военная форма", "школьная форма" etc. I.E. it's a set of clothes, like T-shirt and shorts etc.
So, right translation will be: "Думаю что будет красивее заправлять спорт.форму в шорты". Eek! Никогда бы не догадался, даже если бы правильно перевел ブルマ...

----------


## ST

皆さん、ブリニを食べますか？    ::

----------


## MOG

Понятно  ::  
А про блины мы пишем как ブリヌィ. 僕は一度だけ食べたことがあります。ロシア語の授業に先生が作って持って来てくれました。おい  しかったです  ::

----------


## ST

114-2 勝利強要
принуждение к победе 
1.1. ゆかり：はいみんなー明日の体育祭！
эй, все! завтра спортивный фестиваль! 
2.1. ゆかり：いい？！　気合い入れていくのよ！！
хорошо?! покажем наш боевой дух! 
3.1. ゆかり：勝つのよ！特に五組の青組には絶対に勝つこと！	
победим! особенно победим 5-ый синий(nanii?) класс! 
3.2. 生徒：五組？　黒沢先生のクラスだ
5-ый? это же класс Куросавы-сенсея... 
4.1. ゆかり：どんな手を使ってもいいわ！
чего бы это ни стоило!  
4.1. 暦：どんな手をと言われても...
чего бы это ни стоило, говорите...

----------


## laxxy

115.1: 勝利の方程式
Формула победы
ゆかりちゃーん　じゃあ勝ったら
Юкари-чан, если мы выиграем,
みんなにジュースおごってー
вы всех соком угостите?
ジュース？…一本１２０円として…
Соком?... 120 йен за бутылку однако...
優勝したらおごるわよー！
Если займем первое место -- угощу!
いくら賭けてんですか
Сколько она на нас поставила? 
------
勝利	【しょうり】	(n) victory, triumph, conquest, success, win, (P)
強要	【きょうよう】	(n) coercion, extortion, (P)
方程式	【ほうていしき】	(n) equation, (P)
奢る	【おごる】	(v5r) to give (someone) a treat, (P)
賭ける	【かける】	(v1) to wager, to bet, to risk, to stake, to gamble, (P)

----------


## ST

115-2 宣戦布告	
объявление войны 
1.1. табличка: そして体育祭当日
и вот настал день фестиваля 
1.2.あんたのクラスには負けないわよ！
я не проиграю твоему классу! 
1.3. うちだって負けないわよ
я тоже твоему классу не проиграю! 
2.1.私のクラスには榊がいるのよ
в моем классе Сакаки! 
3.1. うちにも一人凄いのいるわよ
у меня в классе тоже есть один крутой чел 
4.1. なっ？！ ヒキヨーだぞ！
что? ヒキヨ(??) может-жульничаешь? 
4.2.なんでだよ
что такое

----------


## ST

Интересно, это нормально называть учителя -тян? Это ж вроде diminutive...

----------


## laxxy

> Интересно, это нормально называть учителя -тян? Это ж вроде diminutive...

 Не нормально  ::  Но это ж 智  ::

----------


## ST

116.1 三組の榊　五組の神楽
3-ий класс-Сакаки, 5-ый класс-Кагура 
1.1. ゆかり：ねー　五組のすごい奴って誰？
эй, а что за крутой тип в 5-ом классе? 
1.2.とも：え？五組ですか？
а? в 5-ом? 
2.1.とも：そりゃあ神楽さんだ！　ほらあの人
это кагура-сан! Смотри-вон она 
4.1. とも：え？あのな何を...
эй? ты чего....

----------


## ST

116-2 вообщем то простой как 3 рубля, я напишу его вкраце, т.к. набивать его дольше чем переводить... 
116-2 вкусно? 
Кагура-сан? 
что? 
не хочешь булку поесть? 
чиво? 
эй, Юкари, ты что это делаешь, а?

----------


## ST

117-2 がんばるけどごめんなさい
постарайтесь, но извините 
1.1. 智：よおし！いくぞー！！
ну, пошли!! 
2.1.智：委員長！激励の言葉を！
староста! воодущевляющую речь! 
3.1.ちよ：えーえーとあの...みんながんばって下さい
ээ...эээ...ну... все постарайтесь пожалуйста 
3.2.ちよ：でも私がみんなの足をひっぱって
но я у всех путаюсь под ногами (???) 
4.1.ちよ：あの私のせいで...負けたら...
это будет моя вина..если мы проиграем... 
4.1.暦：大丈夫!　いいのよ！体育祭なんてお遊びなんだから！
да все нормально! спортивный фестиваль это ведь для веселья!

----------


## laxxy

118.1 
炎となれ
Воодушевитесь! (??) 
ゆかり:　とにかく勝つのよ！
Как бы то ни было, мы выиграем! 
ゆかり:　体育祭はお遊びなんて甘い考えで足をひっぱらない様に！
Не расслабляйтесь и не думайте, что спортивный фестиваль -- это для развлечения 
ちよ：　あ　あの　先生　私…
Э... учитель... я...
ゆかり:　気合入れるーーー！
Проникнись спортивным духом!!　(??)  
ゆかり:　ほら！　ちよちゃん元気がたりない！
Смотрите! У Чиё-чан недостаточно энергии!　(足りない??)  
おーーっ!!
お～～～
....

----------


## MOG

> 3.2.ちよ：でも私がみんなの足をひっぱって
> но я у всех путаюсь под ногами (???) 
> 4.1.ちよ：あの私のせいで...負けたら...
> это будет моя вина..если мы проиграем...

 но если я помешаю всем и, из-за меня мы проиграем...
足を引っ張る - это словосочетание - мешять кого-нибудь

----------


## MOG

> 118.1 
> 炎となれ
> Воодушевитесь! (??)

 думаю типа того   

> ゆかり:　気合入れろーーー！
> Проникнись спортивным духом!!　(??)  
> ゆかり:　ほら！　ちよちゃん元気がたりない！
> Смотрите! У Чиё-чан недостаточно энергии!　(足りない??)

 да, это 足りない

----------


## ST

наверно все же недостаточно...я видел конструкции типа okane ga tarinai, jikkan ga tarinai etc. А может тут игра слов...  ::

----------


## laxxy

> ゆかり:　ほら！　ちよちゃん元気がたりない！
> Смотрите! У Чиё-чан недостаточно энергии!　(足りない??)
> 			
> 		  да, это 足りない

 Thanks MOG-san!  

> наверно все же недостаточно...я видел конструкции типа okane ga tarinai, jikkan ga tarinai etc. А может тут игра слов...

 Looks like it... I need to update our file.  
btw -- someone else mentioned this and I now think that this might be the right way: so far I've used J<->E for my flashcards (mostly because I trust the English version of Edict a lot more than the Russian one; I tried it once with rikaichan and there was a rather funny mistake in one of the first words I tried, plus I have the English version in a spreadsheet so that it is easy to pull words from it) -- but perhaps J<->R is better, at least for the verbs, because the transitive/intransitive distinction is so much more obvious this way.
I am thinking of adding an extra column to my KIC cards to include Russian translations -- for verbs at least... Now the question is, what is a good J<->R computer dictionary -- I have some reservations about JRDict or whatever it is called, and don't want to switch rikaichan to it, I have one that comes with yarxi but it won't always work... 
also -- having looked at a few textbooks, I am quite settled upon Japanese for Everyone, to be followed by An Integrated Approach to Intermediate Japanese...

----------


## ST

oops...пока писал-Мог-сан уже ответил...

----------


## ST

"путаться под ногами" это идиома... Значит-мешать кому либо. Я подумал может в японском тоже есть такое выражение...   ::

----------


## ST

118-2 大丈夫
все в порядке 
1.1. ちよ：ど　どうしよう, 私のせいで負けたら
что же делать...из за меня проиграем... 
2.1. さかき：大丈夫、まかせろ
все в порядке, предоставь это мне... 
3.1. ちよ：榊さん
Сакаки-сан 
4.1. かおりん：くあー！かっこい！
(мысли) ух, круто! 
4.2. ちよ：わ！びっくり
(мысли) вах, удивление!

----------


## MOG

> "путаться под ногами" это идиома... Значит-мешать кому либо. Я подумал может в японском тоже есть такое выражение...

 Thanks! Yes, you're right about it, sure it seems the two expressions are close to each other  ::

----------


## ST

*laxxy-приведи плиз пример transitive глаголов?
Имхо нет пока нормальных J-R словарей...все какие есть это на 90% переводные с ENG. Бумажные вроде есть, но это немного не то...*

----------


## laxxy

> *laxxy-приведи плиз пример transitive глаголов?
> Имхо нет пока нормальных J-R словарей...все какие есть это на 90% переводные с ENG. Бумажные вроде есть, но это немного не то...*

 like 始まる vs 始める
I thought yarxi stated somewhere that it was based off some paper J-R dictionary... It's a pity if there is nothing better out there...

----------


## ST

черт, че то раскраска сглючила..какая то попугайская получилась...   ::

----------


## ST

119-1 いちいち
раз раз 
1.1. надпись: 二人三脚
бег на трех ногах 
1.2.がんばります
постараемся.... 
3.1.かけ声かけて
おちついていきましょう！
переставляем ноги по команде,
приготовились и пошли! 
3.2.そやな、ゆっくり
хорошо, потихоньку 
4.1. いち
раз

----------


## laxxy

119.2: ぶっちぎり
чистая победа
四〇〇ｍ走
забег на 400м 「よんひゃくめとるそう」?? 
ほぁーすげぇな　榊ちゃんぶっちぎり
Смотри, круто -- Сакаки-чан быстрее всех
一〇〇ｍでも一番だったです！
И на 100м тоже!
がんばれ!!!
Давай!!! 
だが体操服をブルマに入れてないのが甘い!!
Однако, спортивная форма не заправлена в трусы -- непорядок!!
うわっ
Ааа! 
君も入れたまえーーー!!
И ты тоже быстро заправила!
だまれ　だまれー!!
Замолчи!! (perhaps: тише, тише? -- I am not sure what is the exact meaning here...) 
----
打っ千切り	ぶっちぎり	(exp) winning (a race) by a wide margin
黙る	だまる	(v5r) to be silent, (P)

----------


## ST

а вообще, ブルマ это англоязычное слово, не в курсе? Я такого не знаю...

----------


## laxxy

> а вообще, ブルマ это англоязычное слово, не в курсе? Я такого не знаю...

 me neither. 
It seems that the Japanese use a lot of English words with different meanings  ::

----------


## MOG

> 119.2: ぶっちぎり
> чистая победа
> 四〇〇ｍ走
> забег на 400м 「よんひゃくめとるそう」??
> よんひゃくメートルそう       
> 			
> 				君も入れたまえーーー!!
> И ты тоже быстро заправила!
> だまれ　だまれー!!
> ...

 [/quote:9236qbtx]
Are you sure!? I've never have had a thought that ぶっちぎり could be written with 漢字  ::

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  а вообще, ブルマ это англоязычное слово, не в курсе? Я такого не знаю...   me neither. 
> It seems that the Japanese use a lot of English words with different meanings

 and neither do I...

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  119.2: ぶっちぎり
> чистая победа
> 四〇〇ｍ走
> забег на 400м 「よんひゃくめとるそう」??
> よんひゃくメートルそう       
> 			
> 				君も入れたまえーーー!!
> И ты тоже быстро заправила!
> だまれ　だまれー!!
> ...

 Are you sure!? I've never have had a thought that ぶっちぎり could be written with 漢字  :: [/quote:2naa7bx5][/quote:2naa7bx5]
Well, that's not me, that's JEDict  ::  I would have no idea. I just paste them here as they come. Google can find some, but it appears that many of the first page results are dictionary entries  ::  ::

----------


## MOG

After looking it, I think it's not so strange to me, because it's a combination of 打つ（ぶつ） and 千切る（ちぎる）...  ::

----------


## ST

120-1 ひっぱって大阪
тяни, Осака! 
1.1. табличка: つなひき
перетягивание каната 
1.2.все: オーエス！ オーエス！
о-эс! о-эс! 
2.2.大阪：オーエスってなにゃろう？
что такое о-эс? 
3.2.все:オーエス！　オーエス！
о-эс! о-эс! 
4.1.大阪：オーエス！ってなんやー？！
что за о-эс?! 
4.1.智：うるせえひっぱれ！！
заткнись и тяни!! 
ЗЫ: а правда, что за オーエス? может это 押す?

----------


## ST

120-2 話しません
не говори (может типа: no comments?) 
1.1. надпись: 最後尾ちよちゃん
Чиё-тян последняя в ряду

----------


## ST

MOGさん、あなたは飛行機が好きですか？　ほら、面白いビデオですね... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qe50R7Iufls  ::

----------


## MOG

> ЗЫ: а правда, что за オーエス? может это 押す?

 僕はただの掛け声としか知りません。

----------


## MOG

> 120-2 話しません
> не говори (может типа: no comments?) 
> 1.1. надпись: 最後尾ちよちゃん
> Чиё-тян последняя в ряду

 放しません＜放す　
I won't lose hold of the rope

----------


## MOG

> MOGさん、あなたは飛行機が好きですか？　ほら、面白いビデオですね... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qe50R7Iufls

 すみません、飛行機はそんなに好きではないので、どういうところに注目すれば良いかわからなく  て...。  ::  出来たら少し説明して貰えますか？

----------


## ST

Well, there is landing of Tu-154 airliner. It's looks like older pilot teaches younger one, how to fly. It's kinda interesting, what's going on behind the pilot's door while you sitting in your passenger seat and reading a newspaper...   ::   
The dialog is something like: 
Скорость не теряй! (don't loose your airspeed!)
Удаление 20 километров (distance 20km)
Интерцепторы надо убрать наверно? (shall we retract spoilers?-spoilers is some kind of air brakes, which makes airplane to loose it's speed in process of landing.
Скорость маловата, 350... (speed is low, 350km/h)
Удаление 15! (distance 15km)
Могут отодрать нас (they can punish us...)
За что (for what?)
Потому что механизацию не выпускаешь, время то подходит! (because you don't  release spoilers and flaps, and the time has come!)
Ветер посмотри там какой (Check the wind)
Хорошо (ОК)
Закрылки 28! (flaps degree 2 :: 
Подожди, скорость еще большая, 360 (wait, the airspeed is too high, 360km/h)
Шасси выпустить (landing gears down)
Чуть левее. (some left)
В глиссаду вошли (we are on glideslope)
Ну что ты, где у тебя глиссада, она вот где! (what? it's not a glideslope, your glideslope is here!)
Режим 82! (rate 82 -probably engine thrust)
Фара включена (landing lights on)
Радио: 697, посадку разрешаю (board 697, landing permitted)
Не болтай его, что ты его болтаешь, его вот так можно, а он все равно прямо летит (don't shake it, quiet! you can shake the steering-wheel such and such, but plane will go straight ahead anyway!)
Скорость 280, вертикальная 4 (horizontal speed is 280, vertical is 4)
Оценка? -Садимся! (-decision? -OK to land!)
(bell ringing few times- it's warning about proximity of land)
Курс-чуть ниже (-нормально.) (-course is some lower then usual -OK)
15, 12, 10, 8... (altitude is 15, 12, 10 meters)
Малый газ! (set engines at low thrust!)
Скорость 250, интерцепторы выпущены! (speed is 250, spoilers is full released!)
Реверс! (reverse on!) (this is special working mode for engines, then the air-jet goes not at back of the airplane, but in front of it, helping the wheel-brakes to stop the plane on the runway-you can hear the loud noise of engines working in this mode)
Скорость 220, 200, 180...  http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98%D0% ... 0%BE%D1%80

----------


## ST

значит 放しません будет -"не отпускай!". Я думал там написано 話しません  ::

----------


## MOG

Wow, thanks a lot, ST!! It's clearer now. Yeah it's fun\(^_^)/

----------


## MOG

> значит 放しません будет -"не отпускай!". Я думал там написано 話しません

 "Не отпускаю" - первое лицо  ::

----------


## ST

ы...а как будет второе?

----------


## ST

121-1 　やってみよう
давай сделаем это! 
1.1. 　とも：男子の組体操おもしろそうだなー
интересный комплекс упражнений у парней, да? 
2.1.　とも：よし！ちよちゃんやろう！　倒立だ！
хорошо! давай сделаем это, Чиё-тян! Стойка на руках!　 
2.2. 　ちよちゃん：え　でも
э...но... 
2.3.　とも：大丈夫！	ちゃんとささえるから
все нормально! Я ведь тебя подстрахую... 
2.4.　ちよちゃん：そ　そうですか？
во...вот как? 
4.1. 　とも：え？
а? 
БУХ!

----------


## ST

кстати сегодня 8-е марта-"международный женский день". Сегодня поздравляем всех девченок. Мог-сан, Лакси-сан, вы уже поздравили?   ::

----------


## ST

121-2 メガネ大阪 
1.1. かりもの競争
состязание "возьми вещь" (そのゲム知らない) 
1.2.メガネ！
очки! 
2.1.メガネや！メガネかしてー！
очки! дайте очки! 
4.1.かけなくていいんだよ！
осторожней там, хорошо?

----------


## MOG

> ы...а как будет второе?

 Второе будет одно и то же. あなたは放しません
А "Не отпускай" будет 放すな или 放さないで(вежливее)

----------


## MOG

> кстати сегодня 8-е марта-"международный женский день". Сегодня поздравляем всех девченок. Мог-сан, Лакси-сан, вы уже поздравили?

 I saw the Ukrainian and a Russian girl yesterday when I was talking to my girl but I totally forgot about 8-го марта then  ::   ayayayaya...

----------


## laxxy

> кстати сегодня 8-е марта-"международный женский день". Сегодня поздравляем всех девченок. Мог-сан, Лакси-сан, вы уже поздравили?

 僕は花をあげたのに、それ以外何もしなかったのです…

----------


## laxxy

> 121-2 メガネ大阪 
> 1.1. かりもの競争
> состязание "возьми вещь" (そのゲム知らない) 
> 1.2.メガネ！
> очки!

 ticket: 眼鏡 ...так вот как они пишутся, makes sense...
хотя 鏡 там фиг разберешь -- правая часть прикольно сокращена  ::

----------


## laxxy

122.1 こいうだけわ erm... i am not sure... 
玉入れ
метание мячей (perhaps: на меткость или в корзину, иначе почему 入れ 「いれ」?) 
ぺし
бум!
あ？
ぽ　ぽ　ぽ
чпок чпок чпок
よみ:　何してんだよ！　真面目にやれよ！
Что ты делаешь, имей совесть! 
---
真面目	【しんめんぼく】	(n) one's true character, oneself, seriousness, earnestness

----------


## ST

122-2 くるくるひょんひょん
прыг-скок 
1.1. お荷物にしかならないと思われてたちよちゃん
обеспокоенная Чиё-тян 
4.1. 応援合戦で大好評(
самая популярная в команде поддержки  
(応援合戦=cheerleader team?)
(好評=(n) popularity, favorable reputation?)
(お荷物=big burden?)

----------


## laxxy

> 122-2 くるくるひょんひょん
> прыг-скок 
> 1.1. お荷物にしかならないと思われてたちよちゃん
> обеспокоенная Чиё-тян

 "Chiyo-chan, who appeared to be useless" maybe? Not sure...

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  кстати сегодня 8-е марта-"международный женский день". Сегодня поздравляем всех девченок. Мог-сан, Лакси-сан, вы уже поздравили?     僕は花をあげたのに、それ以外何もしなかったのです…

 'cuse me, laxxy, but I think it doesn't sound very well, as to the use of のに. のに should be followed by a contrary sentence, contrary to what is consequently supposed to be, like, "僕は花をあげたのに、彼女はあまり喜んでくれなかった". I think it's better to use けど or けれど.

----------


## MOG

> 122.1 こいつだけわ erm... i am not sure...

 こいつだけは許せない or smth like that. I forgive anybody but her...   

> 玉入れ
> метание мячей (perhaps: на меткость или в корзину, иначе почему 入れ 「いれ」?)

 It's a game to throw little balls in a basket which is placed about 3-4 meters high supported by a pole.   

> ---
> 真面目	【まじめ】	(n) one's true character, oneself, seriousness, earnestness

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  122-2 くるくるひょんひょん
> прыг-скок 
> 1.1. お荷物にしかならないと思われてたちよちゃん
> обеспокоенная Чиё-тян   "Chiyo-chan, who appeared to be useless" maybe? Not sure...

 who appeard to be a burden...

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy        Originally Posted by ST  кстати сегодня 8-е марта-"международный женский день". Сегодня поздравляем всех девченок. Мог-сан, Лакси-сан, вы уже поздравили?     僕は花をあげたのに、それ以外何もしなかったのです…   'cuse me, laxxy, but I think it doesn't sound very well, as to the use of のに. のに should be followed by a contrary sentence, contrary to what is consequently supposed to be, like, "僕は花をあげたのに、彼女はあまり喜んでくれなかった". I think it's better to use けど or けれど.

 Got it, thanks!!   

> ---
> 真面目	【まじめ】	(n) one's true character, oneself, seriousness, earnestness

 [/quote]
Oops. Actually, the dictionary gives three readings for this, but had I looked closer I'd have noticed that this one is the only one listed as common....

----------


## ST

значит お荷物にしかならないと思われてたちよちゃん=кажущаяся (себе?) обузой Чиё-тян...

----------


## ST

123-1 わーい
вай! 
1.1. そしえリレー
и затем эстафета 
2.1. 優勝！
чистая победа! 
4.1. わーい
вай! 
4.2. あんた関係ないだろう！！
ты не сделала передачу!! (she doesn't properly take the baton, or what?)

----------


## laxxy

> 123-1 わーい
> вай! 
> 1.1. そしてリレー
> и затем эстафета

  

> 4.2. あんた関係ないだろう！！
> ты не сделала передачу!! (she doesn't properly take the baton, or what?)

 Checking alc, it seems 関係 is more like 'relationship'.... Still I don't quite get this frame.. Are both bubbles Mr. Kimura's? Looks like it...

----------


## ST

so am I. Sometimes it's easy to understand a page with a whole bunch of kanjis...and sometimes it's very hard to translate just a few words...   ::

----------


## MOG

> 4.1. 木村：わーい 
> вай!  
> 4.2. 暦：あんた関係ないだろう！！
> ты не сделала передачу!! (she doesn't properly take the baton, or what?)
> 			
> 		  Checking alc, it seems 関係 is more like 'relationship'.... Still I don't quite get this frame.. Are both bubbles Mr. Kimura's? Looks like it...

 It's Yukari's class that won the game and Kimura is anything but in charge of the class. So, he shouldn't be there...

----------


## ST

Почему ты думаешь что это Коёми говорит? У Коёми волосы желтые, и очки. Имхо это Сакаки...
Значит вай это что то типа "ура!"? Тогда получается что:
あんた関係ないだろう=="а ты то тут при чём"...

----------


## ST

123-2 踊る大団円
финальный танец 
1.1. label1: フォークダンス
народные танцы 
label2:［人数合わせに男子の方に入れられた］
в группе не хватило парней (???) 
2.1. かおりん：あ　よろしく
а, хорошо 
4.1. label:かおりん至福のひととき
краткий миг блаженства Каорин

----------


## ST

124-1 ようこそ
приглашение (на танец) 
2.1. ようこそ!!次は私!!
следующий-я! приглашаю! 
2.2.え?!
что? 
3.1.あーっはっはっはっは!!
ахахахахаха! 
4.1.楽しいかい!かおりん?! (かい=会?)
весело, да Каорин? 
4.2.かおりんって呼ばないで下さい!
не называйте меня Каорин, пожалуйста! (а разве она не Каорин? :-\)

----------


## MOG

> Почему ты думаешь что это Коёми говорит? У Коёми волосы желтые, и очки. Имхо это Сакаки...
> Значит вай это что то типа "ура!"? Тогда получается что:
> あんた関係ないだろう=="а ты то тут при чём"...

 Koyomi is standing next to him, throwing her head back. Sakaki is also amazed there but the bubble seems to be of Koyomi..

----------


## MOG

> label2:［人数合わせに男子の方に入れられた］
> в группе не хватило парней (???)

 and they put her in the group of boys.

----------


## MOG

> 4.1.楽しいかい！かおりん？！ (かい=会?)
> весело, да Каорин? 
> 4.2.かおりんって呼ばないで下さい！
> не называйте меня Каорин, пожалуйста! (а разве она не Каорин? :-\)

 かい is a.. sort of suffix to make it interrogative. 
I guess her name is かおり and かおりん is a diminutive.

----------


## ST

ありがとう、おもしろかったでした。

----------


## ST

124-2 こんにちはさよなら
здравствуй и досвидания 
1.1. ゆかり：にゃも！一万円くれ！　
Нямо! Гони 10 000! (2500руб. неплохо...) 
2.1. にゃも：ちっ...しかたないな
черт...ничего не поделаешь... 
2.1. にゃも：はい
вот 
2.2. ゆかり：やった！
ураа! 
3.1. にゃも：で　この前かした一万円返してもらうわね
но сперва верни тот ман, который занимала перед этим... 
4.1. ゆかり：...あれ？
ы?

----------


## ST

Сегодня по ТВ сказали, что сакура будет цвести не 20-го марта, а 23-го. Синоптики ошиблись из за сбоя в компьютере... Что то не верится мне в такую программу, которая цветение сакуры рассчитывает...   ::

----------


## ST

127-1 やっぱし
точно 
4.1. ゆかり：人の仕事中にねてんなよ
не мешай людям во время работы! (что за глагол ねてん?)

----------


## ST

128-1 確認
подтверждение 
1.1. ちよちゃん：こんな大きくて
вооот такой большой 
4.1. ちよちゃん：なんですか？
что? 
4.2. 大阪：そりや　そーやんな
ну...так...

----------


## ST

ロシアの漫画だ...

----------


## laxxy

128.2: やりかねん (not sure... maybe smth like "should I do it" (<--やるかな) or smth like that?) 
屋上にきました
на крыше 
ちよ：　あーいい天気ですねぇ　いい風ですねぇ
А, хорошая погода, и ветер приятный... 
春日:　なんかとびおりても　ぴゅーって飛べそうな気になるよなぁー
Кажется, что если спрыгнуть, то полетишь... 「ぴゅーって」, очевидно, 関西弁, что означает не совсем понятно... 
ーーー
飛び下りる	【とびおりる】	(v1) to jump down, to jump off, (P)

----------


## laxxy

129.1: だめですよ
Не годится (何？) 
屋上でお昼ご飯ってのもいいですねぇ
Хорошо обедать на крыше 
やっぱ　高い所で食うとうまいわけよ
Как я и думала, если забраться повыше, то еда вкуснее 
---
旨い、美味い　【うまい】	(adj) (1) delicious, appetizing, appetising, (2) skillful, clever, expert, wise, successful, (3) fortunate, splendid, promising  (this is from edict... I am not sure which kanji are more popular or if there is any difference, google gives 5.68M for 美味い, 5.76M for 旨い and 18.6M for うまい.)

----------


## MOG

> 127-1 やっぱし
> точно 
> 4.1. ゆかり：人の仕事中にねてんなよ
> не мешай людям во время работы! (что за глагол ねてん?)

 ねてんな is from 寝てるな (Don't sleep when I'm working) and  寝てる（or 寝ている） is present progressive form of 寝る. But I think 寝るな would be more suitable here, I don't say ねてんな. It guess it's grammaticallty incorrect, which is coming from other similar expressions, I'm not sure though.

----------


## MOG

> 128.2: やりかねん (not sure... maybe smth like "should I do it" (<--やるかな) or smth like that?)

 やりかねない guidetojapanese gives a explanation.
It's smth like "She might do it".   

> 春日:　なんかとびおりても　ぴゅーって飛べそうな気になるよなぁー
> Кажется, что если спрыгнуть, то полетишь... 「ぴゅーって」, очевидно, 関西弁, что означает не совсем понятно...

 I don't think it's 関西弁 but 擬音語, which represents the sound when something is falling dawn. However she's using it to tell that you could fly like a bird. Maybe you could use it to mean that...

----------


## MOG

> ---
> 旨い、美味い　【うまい】	(adj) (1) delicious, appetizing, appetising, (2) skillful, clever, expert, wise, successful, (3) fortunate, splendid, promising  (this is from edict... I am not sure which kanji are more popular or if there is any difference, google gives 5.68M for 美味い, 5.76M for 旨い and 18.6M for うまい.)

 For the meaning of (2) and (3), I believe that these kanji are wrong. They sould be 上手い, or only for (2), you can use 巧い.
I don't think there is a big difference bitween 旨い and 美味い. Though うまい is quite popular and practically it doesn't make any difference, one could get a bit different impression from 旨い or 美味い. It could seem that it gives a deeper experience or something special from the dish  ::

----------


## laxxy

どうもありがとうＭＯＧさん!!　本当に物凄い説明ですね。今、よく分かりますよ。 
BTW, I finally feel that I can read comics at an enjoyable speed without using dictionary much. I still don't understand all and have to guess grammar sometimes, but this is far better than it used to be. It should make moving further easier.
The interesting thing is that I haven't actually been studying much lately. In fact, this has happened to me many times before with all kinds of subjects -- I am trying to learn something and it "sort of" works, but with much difficulty; then I stop working on it and after some time everything becomes clear almost by itself...
My speaking and writing are lagging behind though, definitely something to work on...

----------


## MOG

決して物凄い説明ではないんですが  ::  、分かっていただけてうれしい限りです。 
辞書なしでもかなり読めるようになったとのこと、おめでとうございます。 
勉強をいったんやめた後のほうが良く分かるなんて素敵ですね。でも勉強すると意気込んで一生懸命やっている  ときよりも、気楽に楽しんで学べるくらいのほうがきっと効率も良いと思います。微力ながら応援  しています。  ::

----------


## ST

well, it's almost year has passed since project was started, so there is no miracle here...    ::

----------


## ST

129-2 くれくれ 
2.1. それおいしそうね,一口ちょーだい 
вкусно, да? дай откусить кусочек? 
2.2.えーー
да.. 
3.1.なんだよー　いつも宿題みせてやってるだろう
кстати, почему ты всегда хочешь посмотерть дом.задание? 
4.1.それはこっちのセリフだ！
не говори здесь об этом! (セリフ==科白?) 
4.2.こっちでいいんだよ！
здесь тоже хорошо!

----------


## ST

130-1 ごちそうさま
спасибо за угощение 
1.1. 暦：ああ？！
аааааа! (лол, ну и фэйс у 智) 
2.1　暦：....うまかったか
...вкусно было? 
3.1.智：すげえ　うまかった
ужасно вкусно 
4.1.大阪：元気やなふたりとも
вы двое очень бодрые, да..

----------


## laxxy

> 勉強をいったんやめた後のほうが良く分かるなんて素敵ですね。でも勉強すると意気込んで一生懸命やっている  ときよりも、気楽に楽しんで学べるくらいのほうがきっと効率も良いと思います。微力ながら応援  しています。

 そうですよね。問題は、僕の整理能力がとっても悪いです :: 　でも、がんばりますよ。
PS. 「整理」は面白い言葉ですね  ::  今から良く覚えます   ::

----------


## laxxy

> 130-1 ごちそうさま
> спасибо за угощение 
> 1.1. 暦：ああ？！
> аааааа! (лол, ну и фэйс у 智)

  ::   ::   ::

----------


## laxxy

130.1 喫茶店 
130b.1.
ちよ：　文化祭で３組が何をするか決めたいです！
Я хочу определиться с тем, что 3й класс будет делать на культурный фестиваль
ちよ:　何か意見のある人はいませんか？
Есть у кого мнения по этому поводу? 
130b.2
生徒の声：
　　おばけ屋敷
Дом с привидениями
　　喫茶店
Кофейня
　　その辺が定番じゃない？
Это то, что все делают, разве нет? (I think...) 
ちよ:　はあー　そうなんですか？
Даа... Так что решили? 
130b.3
智 [writes]: おばけ屋しき
Дом с привидениями 
きつ　きつ
каф... кохв... 
えーと他に…
Еще одно... 
130b.4
智:　…き　きつ　きーーつ
...кахве... 
ちよ：　こうです
Вот так
喫…
ちよ [пишет]: коф...  (я так понимаю, что имеется в виду что 智 не знает как 喫　пишется) 
BTW: Generally, if someone is not sure how to write 敷, would one typically write it like Tomo does (ie. お屋しき) or is it considered better style to write おやしき? Or perhaps it doesn't matter.
----
単語：
お化け屋敷	【おばけやしき】	(n) haunted house
定番	【ていばん】	(adj-no,n) standard (goods), product with consistent sales

----------


## MOG

> 129-2 くれくれ 
> 2.1. それおいしそうね,一口ちょーだい 
> вкусно, да? дай откусить кусочек? 
> 2.2.えーー
> да.. 
> 3.1.なんだよー　いつも宿題みせてやってるだろう
> кстати, почему ты всегда хочешь посмотерть дом.задание? 
> 4.1.それはこっちのセリフだ！
> не говори здесь об этом! (セリフ==科白?) 
> ...

 セリフ is 科白 or 台詞.
I got a bit different nuance from your translation from the original one... I'm not sure but between "да.." and "кстати, ..." there seem to be no relation in your version. Here, Koyomi says that Tomo owe her something.
- No, I won't.
- Hey, I always let you see my homework(, give me some in return).
- That's my words!
- No, it's mine!
Tomo is rejecting Koyomi, showing her unwillingness with "えーー". I thought "Да" is always used for positive answer, so it doesn't fit here well.  ::   Tell me if I'm wrong.m(_ _)m
And I'm also quite not sure about "не говори здесь об этом" and "здесь тоже хорошо". It's like "It has nothing to do here!" "It does!", no?

----------


## MOG

> そうですよね。問題は、僕の整理能力がとっても悪いことです(You have to insert こと to make the following sentence predicate.)　でも、がんばりますよ。
> PS. 「整理」は面白い言葉ですね  今から良く覚えます

 ちょっと待ってください。「物事を頭の中で整理するのが苦手」というようないいかたならしますが、いきなり  「整理能力」というとちょっとはっきりしないと思います。  ::

----------


## MOG

> 130b.4
> 智:　…き　きつ　きーーつ
> ...кахве... 
> ちよ：　こうです
> Вот так
> 喫…
> ちよ [пишет]: коф...  (я так понимаю, что имеется в виду что 智 не знает как 喫　пишется) 
> BTW: Generally, if someone is not sure how to write 敷, would one typically write it like Tomo does (ie. お屋しき) or is it considered better style to write おやしき? Or perhaps it doesn't matter.

 You're right, 智 didn't know how to write it  ::  
I think one would write a word with ひらがな if he or she can't remind the kanji, but I suppose most of those who see it written like that would think that the one who wrote it is a child or uneducated  ::

----------


## ST

Thanks. And what about くれくれ? 
Well, actually, I thought here "えー " means she is agreed with Tomo what this food is delicious, and "それはこっちのセリフだ" means what here is not a right place and time to make quarrels. It's kinda common idiom here... 
So, correct translation will be something like this: 
129-2 くれくれ 
2.1. それおいしそうね,一口ちょーだい
вкусно, да? дай откусить кусочек? 
2.2.えーー
не-а 
3.1.なんだよー　いつも宿題みせてやってるだろう
почему, ты ведь всегда смотришь мое дом. задание? 
4.1.それはこっちのセリフだ！
это тут непричём! 
4.2.こっちでいいんだよ！
это очень даже причём!

----------


## ST

131-1 墓場行き
ходьба по кладбищу (??) (行き-noun) 
b1. えーとじゃあ喫茶店かおば...
нуу, тогда кафе с приведе... 
だめ
нет 
b2. え？
почему? 
オーソドックスは知性の墓場よ
традиции (православие?  ::  ) это могила разума (some kind of idiom?) 
やるならもっとかわった...例えば
надо сделать что то более необычное...например... 
b3. ......... .............. 
b4 ...喫茶店もいいかもね
хотя, кафе тоже неплохо

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  そうですよね。問題は、僕の整理能力がとっても悪いことです(You have to insert こと to make the following sentence predicate.)

 Why? I thought this was a sentence like '僕の車古いです' -- was it not?   

> [quote:3c41gvdx]でも、がんばりますよ。
> PS. 「整理」は面白い言葉ですね  今から良く覚えます

 ちょっと待ってください。「物事を頭の中で整理するのが苦手」というようないいかたならしますが、いきなり  「整理能力」というとちょっとはっきりしないと思います。  :: [/quote:3c41gvdx]
er... I took it from a dictionary, it seemed to kinda match what I wanted to say  ::  What I meant is that my organizational skills suck, so I couldn't get around to my Japanese studies much lately...  
btw, yesterday I was trying to learn some vocabulary dealing with lending and borrowing -- そんな言葉は多い過ぎるです  ::   ::   ::   ::  あんまり難しいですね。

----------


## laxxy

> You're right, 智 didn't know how to write it  
> I think one would write a word with ひらがな if he or she can't remind the kanji, but I suppose most of those who see it written like that would think that the one who wrote it is a child or uneducated

 I see  ::  But if someone knows only one kanji in a compound word like 屋敷, is it better to write the whole thing in hiragana, or write 屋しき like Tomo did? Well, perhaps one'll look stupid anyway   ::

----------


## laxxy

> 131-1 墓場行き
> ходьба по кладбищу (??) (行き-noun) 
> b1. えーとじゃあ喫茶店かおば...
> нуу, тогда кафе с приведе...

 I think she wanted to ask what is the final decision -- whether they are going to make a coffee house or a haunted one  :: 
I would expect to see smth like ～とか though but I'm probably wrong.  

> だめ
> нет 
> b2. え？
> почему? 
> オーソドックスは知性の墓場よ
> традиции (православие?  ) это могила разума (some kind of idiom?)

 Looks like it, try searching 知性の墓場 in google  ::

----------


## laxxy

131.2: ごえんがありますように
She seems to have 5 yen　（？？） 
文化祭のクラスの出しものの提案を入れて下さい→
Для предложений по организации культурного фестиваля (not literal) 
目安ばこ　(←目安箱)   Ящик для образцов(?????) 
SFX: ちゃりん
дзынь! 
よみ：　おい　今なに入れた
Что ты туда положила? 
智:　五円
5 йен 
よみ：　出しものの提案を入れるんだよ
Туда же полагается предложения по фестивалю класть 
智:　この目安箱の伝説によれば
В соответствии с легендой об этом ящике для образцов... 
よみ:　伝説なんかねえよ
Какой такой легендой 
---
提案	【ていあん】	(n,vs) proposal, proposition, suggestion, (P)
によれば	によれば	(exp) according to

----------


## laxxy

大阪の提案
かわった事…
確かにお化け屋敷なんかしてもろくな物にならないのは目に見えてるな 
私らのクラスだけ体育祭やるゆーんは…
どーゆー事よ？  
...this one is hard... need to think about it...

----------


## ST

может 目安箱 =ящик жалоб и предложений?  ::

----------


## laxxy

> может 目安箱 =ящик жалоб и предложений?

 yes you are right: just checked the fansub -- they have it as "Suggestion box". 
Makes sense, it's just that I couldn't really find it (or that meaning for 目安) in a dictionary....

----------


## ST

хм, может что то вроде этого? 
大阪の提案
предложение Осаки 
かわった事…
странное дело.. 
確かにおばけ屋敷なんかしてもろくな物にならないのは目に見えてるな
конечно, если мы сделаем что то вроде дома с приведениями, это не будет чем то выдающимся (заметным) ...
(ろくな-not worth mentioning, 目に見えて-discernibly)  
私らのクラスだけ体育祭やるゆーんは…
если только наш класс сделает спортивный фестиваль... 
どーゆー事よ？ 
о чем это ты?

----------


## MOG

> Thanks. And what about くれくれ?

 It's　くれ　くれ
Give me、Give me   

> 4.1.それはこっちのセリフだ！
> это тут непричём! 
> 4.2.こっちでいいんだよ！
> это очень даже причём!

 Ah, причем!　This is a nice word  ::

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG        Originally Posted by laxxy  そうですよね。問題は、僕の整理能力がとっても悪いことです(You have to insert こと to make the following sentence predicate.)　      Why? I thought this was a sentence like '僕の車は古いです' -- was it not?

 No. 
It's like in English, you need to insert "that" to use nominal pharase.
僕の車は古い is "My car is old"
and 問題は、僕の整理能力がとても悪いことです is "The preoblem is that my organizational skills suck".  

> [quote:3ejp9hq9][quote:3ejp9hq9]でも、がんばりますよ。
> PS. 「整理」は面白い言葉ですね  今から良く覚えます

 ちょっと待ってください。「物事を頭の中で整理するのが苦手」というようないいかたならしますが、いきなり  「整理能力」というとちょっとはっきりしないと思います。  :: [/quote:3ejp9hq9]
er... I took it from a dictionary, it seemed to kinda match what I wanted to say  ::  What I meant is that my organizational skills suck, so I couldn't get around to my Japanese studies much lately... [/quote:3ejp9hq9]
excuse me for my poor understanding   ::  
But I personally don't use 整理能力 for that meaning  ::     

> btw, yesterday I was trying to learn some vocabulary dealing with lending and borrowing -- その類の/そういった言葉は多_過ぎます     大変難しいですね。

 [/quote]
The use of あんまり is difficult. 
The way you used it was strange.
One would expect "あんまり難しくないですね"(It's not so difficult) after "あんまり難し...".
Or it could be smth like あんまり難しいとやる気が失せる(It discourages me if it's too difficult)

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG  You're right, 智 didn't know how to write it  
> I think one would write a word with ひらがな if he or she can't remind the kanji, but I suppose most of those who see it written like that would think that the one who wrote it is a child or uneducated    I see  But if someone knows only one kanji in a compound word like 屋敷, is it better to write the whole thing in hiragana, or write 屋しき like Tomo did? Well, perhaps one'll look stupid anyway

 I don't care. I guess almost noone cares. It's obvious.  ::

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  131-1 墓場行き
> ходьба по кладбищу (??) (行き-noun) 
> b1. えーとじゃあ喫茶店かおば...
> нуу, тогда кафе с приведе...   I think she wanted to ask what is the final decision -- whether they are going to make a coffee house or a haunted one 
> I would expect to see smth like ～とか though but I'm probably wrong.

 I think she was to ask 喫茶店かお化け屋敷、どちらがいいか多数決をとりましょう。
In this situation, I don't think とか is appropriate. However, you can expectあるいは or または here.  

> [quote:3eog9xic] 
> だめ
> нет 
> b2. え？
> почему? 
> オーソドックスは知性の墓場よ
> традиции (православие?  ) это могила разума (some kind of idiom?)

 Looks like it, try searching 知性の墓場 in google  :: [/quote:3eog9xic]
One said that it mentioned Vivienne Westwood, but I couldn't find the source.

----------


## MOG

> 131.2: ごえんがありますように
> She seems to have 5 yen　（？？）

 御縁がありますように
Bring me good fortune
There is a tradition to throw a 5 yen coin into the wooden box, since the pronunciation of 5 yen 御縁 is the same.

----------


## MOG

> хм, может что то вроде этого? 
> 大阪の提案
> предложение Осаки 
> かわった事…
> странное дело.. 
> 確かにおばけ屋敷なんかしてもろくな物にならないのは目に見えてるな
> конечно, если мы сделаем что то вроде дома с приведениями, это не будет чем то выдающимся (заметным) ...
> (ろくな-not worth mentioning, 目に見えて-discernibly)  
> 私らのクラスだけ体育祭やるゆーんは…
> ...

 Hey, good job, ST! I think there's no problem  ::

----------


## ST

本当に？それは嬉しいです...   ::

----------


## ST

132-2 ねこばばじゃないよ
обокрали? 
1.1. またクラスの出しものを話し合いたいと思います
еще я бы хотела обсудить предложения, поступившие от класса... 
(話し合い==conversation // dialogue // discussion) 
1.2. まず目安箱をみてみます
для начала посмотрим, что в нашем ящике для предложений...

----------


## ST

черт...тут сложно... 
133-1 おとぎの組
внимание класса 
1.1. あっ、この提案はいいかもです
а, это предложение кажется хорошее 
1.2.ぬいぐるみ展覧会
выставка плюшевых игрушек 
2.1.この学校のみんなが持っているぬいぐるみを一同に
集めた展覧会をします
у всех в этой школе есть плюшевые игрушки...соберём их и устроим выставку. 
2.2.ぬいぐるみさん達も友達がたくさんできて
うれしいと思います
много плюшевых игрушек и их друзей...думаю это будет весело  
3.1.あーいいんじゃないかなあ
хорошо, не правда ли? 
3.2.UFOキャッチャーで取った奴なら持ってるぜ
может ту, которую я вытащил в UFO-catcher-e?
(UFOキャッチャー =кран с призами?) 
4.1.誰？誰の案？　
чья? чья это идея? 
4.2.匿名希望って書いてます
написано: анонимная просьба

----------


## ST

Today in my city was a test of loud-speaking alarm...well, may be you have seen such in the old movies about WW2...it sounds like a banshi. 
Also where was a mass SMS-messages with text like "test message from GO\CHS system".
Does they prepearing for a nuclear war?   :: 
I wonder, does such alarm used in Japan, in case of earthqakes, for example?

----------


## ST

эх, что то активность сошла на нет... Надо было хоть азумангу до конца добить...  ::

----------


## ST

133-2 うさぎ服
заячий костюм 
1.1. なかなか面白くなりそーだな
очень интересно, да... 
1.2. 私らもメルヘンな制服作って着たらどうかな
если мы тоже сделаем сказочные костюмы, как мы будем смотреться в них? 
2.1. その服に関しては提案がありまして
кстати, есть предложение насчет костюма... 
4.1. 上はセーラー服, 下がスクール水着となっているのがポイントで なる
смысл в том, что морской костюм сверху становится школьным плавательным костюмом снизу

----------


## laxxy

> эх, что то активность сошла на нет... Надо было хоть азумангу до конца добить...

 そうですね…　僕は今は最高な忙しい時間ですよ。学生が多い、仕事も多いです。そして、僕の研究もしな  ければならないのですね…　５月まであまり暇がないのです。　日本語にとって、単語をちょっと習ってい  ますけれど、それ以外あまり何もしていないのです…
でもSTさんとMOGさんのメッセージを全く読みますよ  ::

----------


## laxxy

> 4.1. 上はセーラー服, 下がスクール水着となっているのがポイントで なる
> смысл в том, что морской костюм сверху становится школьным плавательным костюмом снизу

 maybe smth like "верхняя половина от школьной формы, нижняя половина от купальника"? 
that would've been cute, hehe  ::  
the picture does not look quite like that though

----------


## laxxy

134.1 かわいいマスコット
симпатичный символ класса 
うちのクラスのマスコットを作ったらどうでしょう
Нам нужен символ класса, что будем делать по этому поводу? (not literal, perhaps not correct -- I need to read up on conditional sentences...) 
それの着ぐるみをつくってーー
Давайте сделаем костюм вот этого мультипликационного героя
あーええなぁ
О... 
絵ごころなし　
Видение художника (why not write 絵心?! it answers my recent question though...) 
ぐしぐし
(стирает)

----------


## ST

oh, I see. I was kinda busy, too. but now I'll do my best.
ЗЫ: купил вот вчера учебник....через месяц буду знать Японский...  ::

----------


## laxxy

> oh, I see. I was kinda busy, too. but now I'll do my best.
> ЗЫ: купил вот вчера учебник....через месяц буду знать Японский...

 Круто!  ::  И как он, толковый?
Я тоже было начал немного заниматься по учебнику (Japanese for Everyone), сейчас правда процесс немного затормозился -- но я все-таки собираюсь к нему вернуться... 
PS. I think a competitor should launch a series "Нереальные самоучители иностранных языков"  ::

----------


## ST

та хз, я только половину прочитал. Пока вообщем ничего такого..."Танака-сан ва сенсей дэс, сонно хон ва омосирой дэва аримасэн" и тп. Зато дешево...5$ где то.   ::  Каны нет, кандзи тоже, все на киррилице...

----------


## ST

134-2 かわいく見えるように
украшение 
かざりつけ
декорирование (хз как лучше сказать...) 
真剣
серьезная

----------


## ST

135-1 マスコット
талисман 
文化祭当日
наступил день фестиваля 
いいのかできましたー
хорошо получилось... 
うん
ага 
これもできたよー
этот тоже неплохо получился 
うわあ、すごい！
уххх, круто! 
でも着こなしがなってないわ
но хорошо одеваться это отстой? ( なってない =【自動】suck ) 
かわってみ？　（きこなし？）
поменяемся? (хорошо одеваться?)

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by ST  эх, что то активность сошла на нет... Надо было хоть азумангу до конца добить...    そうですね…　僕は今は最高に忙しい時期ですよ。学生が多く、仕事も多いです。そして、僕の研究もしなければならないのですね…　５月まであまり暇がないのです。  　日本語に関しては、単語をちょっと習っていますけれど、それ以外あまり何もしていないのです…
> でもSTさんとMOGさんのメッセージは全部読みますよ

 ごめんなさい、僕もちょっと忙しくて。こちらでは新学期が始まり新入生もたくさんいます。ロシア語は一応続  けていますが、授業のほうは意外なところで単位の認定制度に見落としがあり、まださらに履修する必要がある  みたいです  ::  あと、フランス語なんか始めちゃいました  ::

----------


## MOG

> 134.1 かわいいマスコット
> симпатичный символ класса 
> うちのクラスのマスコットを作ったらどうでしょう
> Нам нужен символ класса, что будем делать по этому поводу? (not literal, perhaps not correct -- I need to read up on conditional sentences...)

 I'm afraid it's a bit too far from the original..(how about making a mascot?)   

> 絵ごころなし　
> Видение художника (why not write 絵心?! it answers my recent question though...)

 僕なら「えごころ」って書くかも。そのほうがかわいいから  ::

----------


## MOG

> та хз, я только половину прочитал. Пока вообщем ничего такого..."Танака-сан ва сенсей дэс, сонно хон ва омосирой дэва аримасэн" и тп. Зато дешево...5$ где то.   Каны нет, кандзи тоже, все на киррилице...

 ぜひとも気づいておいてほしいところですが「面白いではありません」は正しい日本語ではありません！！正し  くは「面白くありません」です！  ::

----------


## MOG

> 134-2 かわいく見えるように
> украшение 
> かざりつけ
> декорирование (хз как лучше сказать...)

 По-моему "украшение" звучит немного лучше  ::

----------


## ST

hehe, nice to see everybody is alright...
OK,行くぞ! 
136-1 のりのりゴー！
хз как это назвать...веселье? （(adj) in high spirits） 
あはははははは
ахахахахахаха 
どこ行くの？
ты куда?

----------


## ST

136-2 おともだち
друзья 
な...な...な...?! (何？)
ч..ч...что за?!

----------


## ST

137-1 ともでございます 
あーただいまー
а, вот и я 
あーつかれた
ахх, устала.. 
どこいってたんですか？
куда ходила? 
宣伝　
реклама 
かわいさを校内中にふりまいてきた
распылила немного красоты в школе  
いや　ちょっと怖かっやけどな
нет, это было немного страшновато...

----------


## ST

謎の生物
загадочное существо 
あ　私も着てみていいですか？
а, можно мне тоже его надеть? 
じゃ　チェンジ
ОК, меняемся 
うわあ　こわあ	
ухх, страшно

----------


## laxxy

> かわいさを校内中にふりまいてきた
> распылила немного красоты в школе

 Would that be pronounced 「こうないじゅう」, btw?

----------


## MOG

sure  ::

----------


## laxxy

> ごめんなさい、僕もちょっと忙しくて。こちらでは新学期が始まり新入生もたくさんいます。ロシア語は一応続  けていますが、授業のほうは意外なところで単位の認定制度に見落としがあり、まださらに履修する必要がある  みたいです

 それは残念ですね  :: 
btw, 「意外なところで」と言う意味は良く分かりませんでした  :: 
edit: I think I got it (alc. translates it as "in a most unlikely place") -- such things happen to me too sometimes...   

> あと、フランス語なんか始めちゃいました

 すごい！　MOGさんは、英語もロシア語もドイツ語も中国語も、今フランス語も話せますね。
僕は、学校でフランス語を勉強しました。今まで全部忘れていました。でも、科学の単語は英語と同じですので  、経済の作文がちょっと分かります。
ところで、聴きたい事があるのです:　MOGさんは中国語の文法をちょっとだけ分かった時、中国語の新聞な  どが分かりましたか？　それとも単語は絶対違うのですか？

----------


## laxxy

138.1: 水商売
The water business  
Sign: DRINK/水泳部 
どう？お店うまくいってる？
Как дела? Как магазин? 
それが
Вот... 
水泳部のお店なのにどうしてみんな水着じゃないのかな!?
А почему это в магазине от секции плавания вы все не в купальниках? 
あ！黒沢先生いい所に！先生も言ってやってください！
А! Куросава-сенсей, хорошо что вы здесь! Вот скажите им, как учитель!
はうぅ…
Ыыы... 
-----
水商売	【みずしょうばい】	(n) "the water trade", night life, entertainment business (clubs, bars, etc.)
うまく行く	【うまくいく】	(v5k-s) to go smoothly, to turn out well, to do the trick, to have peaceful relations

----------


## laxxy

138.2: おいしい水
вкусная вода 
はぁ…じゃあ水着はもういい
Ну тогда... Купальники это очень хорошо
(on the apron: 水泳部) 
ではプールの水を一杯もらおうか
принеси мне чашку воды из бассейна 
は？
Чего-чего?
プールの水だよ！君達が入ったプールの水だよ!!
Воды из бассейна! Того где вы плаваете! 
そ　そんなもんねえっ!!
あぁ…
Фигасе...  Ыыы...

----------


## ST

этот сенсей просто нереально жжот   ::

----------


## ST

139-1 さっぱり
спасение 
いらしゃいませーどうぞ見ていって下さいー
добро пожаловать, пожалуйста заходите, смотрите 
あ！外人や！
а! гайдзин! 
(speak english...) 
なにゆーてんの？
что же делать? (что такое ゆーて?)

----------


## ST

139-2 英語教師
учитель английского 
はい　みんな
調子はどうでござるかね
эй, все! как настроение? (не совсем понял что такое ござる...) 
あ！ええとこに
а! это... 
うわ！外人だ！
черт, это гайдзин! 
ええ？！
ээ?!

----------


## ST

140-1 私がつかりました
я сделала 
うわーかわい
ух, красиво 
すいません、これはなですか？
извините, это что такое? 
こっちがいぬで、こっちがねこです
тут собака, а тут-кошка 
逆。だったかな？
наоборот. который из них?

----------


## ST

тут не понял... 
140-2 ともちゃんのリクエスト
просьба Томо-тян 
あのーこれは。。。
а..это...? 
これは通天閣です  
この隅の小さいのは？ 
それは阪神です 
阪神？ 
はい

----------


## ST

気持悪い外人だな...　 ::

----------


## ST

140-2 ともちゃんのリクエスト
просьба Томо-тян 
あのーこれは。。。
а..это...? 
これは通天閣です
это цутенкаку (хз что такое цутенкаку, в гугле находит картинки с телебашней) 
この隅の小さいのは？
этот маленький угол? 
それは阪神です
это Осака-Кобе 
阪神？
Осака-Кобе? 
はい
да

----------


## ST

141-1 ついで
следующий 
あ、榊さん、写真撮ってもらえますか？
а, сакаки-сан, сфотографируй нас? 
うん
ага 
つーついでだし私も　
с...следующая я

----------


## ST

141-2 中なんかいない
что же внутри 
そういえば今誰か入ってるの？
кстати, а кто сейчас внутри? 
はい
превед! 
ウソだ！！
не может быть!

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG  ごめんなさい、僕もちょっと忙しくて。こちらでは新学期が始まり新入生もたくさんいます。ロシア語は一応続  けていますが、授業のほうは意外なところで単位の認定制度に見落としがあり、まださらに履修する必要がある  みたいです    それは残念ですね 
> btw, 「意外なところで」と言う意味は良く分かりませんでした 
> edit: I think I got it (alc. translates it as "in a most unlikely place") -- such things happen to me too sometimes...

 Well, that's it.   

> [quote:q7y9kh5a]あと、フランス語なんか始めちゃいました

 すごい！　MOGさんは、英語もロシア語もドイツ語も中国語も、今フランス語も話せますね。
僕は、学校でフランス語を勉強しました。今まで全部忘れていました。でも、科学の単語は英語と同じですので  、経済の作文がちょっと分かります。
ところで、聴きたい事があるのです:　MOGさんは中国語の文法をちょっとだけ分かった時、中国語の新聞な  どが分かりましたか？　それとも単語は絶対違うのですか？[/quote:q7y9kh5a][/quote]
ドイツ語は文法をちょっと自習しただけで話すことなど到底できません  ::  それと、中国語なんて言いましたっけ？中国語は漢字ばかりであり、漢字が日本語のものと多少違っても容易に  推測できるものが多いため文章、特に新聞などは、中国語のわずかな知識があれば大まかな理解は可能ですが、  僕は中国語を勉強したわけではないので残念ながら話せません。  ::  それにフランス語は始めたばかりで話せるようになる保障はありません。目で読むことは出来ても発音が、少な  くとも僕にとっては、極度に難しいため自信がありません。授業に出ているので少しでも良くなれば嬉しいので  すが。母音も子音も、英語ともロシア語とも、そして日本語ともかけ離れているのでなかなか馴染めません。聞  き取りも大変です。今は、日本語の発音にずっと近いスペイン語のほうがまだ分かります。ところで僕の出てい  るフランス語の授業、日本人のほかにも中国人やモンゴル人がいるんです。フランス語を学びたいという知り合  いのウクライナ人も誘ったところ来るようになりました。もしかするとほかにも外国人がいるかもしれません。  別のクラスではブルガリア人の子もいました。フランス語を学びたい人は本当に多いですね。

----------


## MOG

> 138.2: おいしい水
> вкусная вода 
> はぁ…じゃあ水着はもういい
> Ну тогда... Купальники это очень хорошо
> (on the apron: 水泳部)

 Here I guess "Ну ладно... купальники уже хватят" would be closer if there is no problem with Russian.  ::

----------


## MOG

> 139-1 さっぱり
> спасение 
> いらしゃいませーどうぞ見ていって下さいー
> добро пожаловать, пожалуйста заходите, смотрите 
> あ！外人や！
> а! гайдзин! 
> (speak english...) 
> なにゆーてんの？
> что же делать? (что такое ゆーて?)

 言う is often pronounced ゆう.
Что вы говорите?

----------


## MOG

> 139-2 英語教師
> учитель английского 
> はい　みんな
> 調子はどうでござるかね
> эй, все! как настроение? (не совсем понял что такое ござる...)

 ござる - это старый японский для です и иногда шутлибо используется  ::

----------


## MOG

> 140-2 ともちゃんのリクエスト
> просьба Томо-тян 
> あのーこれは。。。
> а..это...? 
> これは通天閣です
> это цутенкаку (хз что такое цутенкаку, в гугле находит картинки с телебашней)

 Да, это цутенкаку, одно из самых извесных достапримечательностях   

> この隅の小さいのは？
> этот маленький угол? 
> それは阪神です
> это Осака-Кобе 
> 阪神？
> Осака-Кобе? 
> はい
> да

 это "Hanshin", there is a very popular baseball team 阪神タイガース and I guess she made something to do with it.

----------


## MOG

> 141-1 ついで
> следующий 
> あ、榊さん、写真撮ってもらえますか？
> а, сакаки-сан, сфотографируй нас? 
> うん
> ага 
> つーついでだし私も　
> с...следующая я

 Оказия

----------


## ST

hmm, IMHO this word is not so widely used since revolution. So it must be something like: "удобный случай". Although seems like this word was pretty close to English word "occasion"   ::

----------


## ST

I made some googling...and looks like this word borrowed from French, actually.

----------


## MOG

oh, well, thanks  ::

----------


## ST

> ぜひとも気づいておいてほしいところですが「面白いではありません」は正しい日本語ではありません！！正し  くは「面白くありません」です！

 damn, I'm very confused now. I cheked Tae Kim and he also said what i-adjectives must end with くない, so "book is not good" will be: 本は良くありません（良くない. But my book say different:

----------


## ST

а вот дальше они уже по другому пишут:  
Все же на первой странице ошибка, видимо...

----------


## laxxy

> а вот дальше они уже по другому пишут:  
> Все же на первой странице ошибка, видимо...

 On the second one too 
きれい is at least one "exception" ending in い when written in kana as it commonly is (naturally so because it's not really an adjective...)　-- 
Looks like they are just lumping words like 綺麗 and 良い together, who wrote this?!?!　
Who knows what else they are getting wrong there... I'd just pick smth else...  
PS. Actually, reading it again, I can see that the 2nd page does make a little sense -- that is, it kinda works if they introduce words like きれい　as　綺麗な throughout -- still creates much confusion imo, plus this is not how dictionaries have them...

----------


## ST

142-1 イモ買ってきたよ？
купили ИМО? 
文化祭終了
окончание фестиваля 
はい　みんな　ごくろーさん　［ごくろうさま］　
всем спасибо за работу! 
じゃあ　この　ぬいぐるみ 全部
а теперь все эти игрушки.... 
焼こうか
сожгем? 
え？！
э? 
え？　最後は供養して、焼くんじゃないの？
что? Разве в конце церемонии не сжигают? 
なんの供養ですか
какой церемонии?  
(я тоже не очень понял. Вроде у японцев есть традиция сжигать старые игрушки, чтобы в них не вселились бесы... Может она это имеет в виду?)

----------


## ST

142-2 敵？
враг? 
その夜のちよちゃんち
этой ночью у дома Чиё-тян (ち=???) 
ただきちさん、もらった
тадакичи-сан, прекрати(???)

----------


## ST

Achtung, выходим на финишную прямую!   ::

----------


## MOG

You know better than the author of the book, ST. Tae Kim explains it better.

----------


## MOG

> 142-1 イモ買ってきたよ？
> купили ИМО?

 I guess it's Yukari who said the title
купила батат   

> (я тоже не очень понял. Вроде у японцев есть традиция сжигать старые игрушки, чтобы в них не вселились бесы... Может она это имеет в виду?)

 не знаю такой традиций

----------


## MOG

> 142-2 敵？
> враг? 
> その夜のちよちゃんち
> этой ночью у дома Чиё-тян (ち=???) 
> ただきちさん、もらった
> тадакичи-сан, прекрати(???)

 ちよちゃん家 
ちよちゃん：ただきちさ～ん
もらった is about the mascot, they gave it to her

----------


## ST

а, значит это 貰った (получила). Правда при чем тут イモ? 
А про кукол-вот: http://www.japanvisitor.com/index.php?cID=366&pID=976  

> Whilst most people who visit Awashima Shrine do so to cleanse the soul and to refresh the spirit, women also offer dolls for anzan (to have an easy delivery of a baby), fujinbyo (to heal female disorders), or kosazuke (to be gifted with child). But most dolls are offered merely because a child has outgrown them, a family is moving, or space in the home is limited.
> Awashima Shrine is small but has a striking appearance. A swarm of dolls crowds the grounds, somewhat like the push and shove of a Tokyo rush hour. At the entrance, a Kasuga-style Torii Gate burns a fiery orange like planks of steel yanked freshly from the furnace. The legion of dolls beckons the caller with a silent carol.
> Meandering from one group of dolls to another, I sense thousands of watching eyes. The dolls’ souls are still very much alive. The sensation is eerie. Surrounded by a myriad of dolls, they surreptitiously invite me to partake in a quiet plea to the gods for deliverance.
> Meanwhile, the priest absolves a pile of new arrivals. But each year thousands more are consigned to the ceremonial funeral pyre. All Hina dolls, however, are spared from the flames. Instead, they are ritualistically sent out to sea on wooden boats during the Hina festival.

 Или это она про даруму: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daruma

----------


## ST

145-1 ひどい事した
совершила плохой поступок 
わあ 
うわあ！！！ 
うわあ！！！

----------


## ST

146-1 そうだったのか 
1.1. かえろーちよちゃん
пошли домой, Чиё-тян? 
1.2. あ、ちょっと本屋さん寄りましょう　
забежим ненадолго в книжный магазин? (зачем さん?) 
2.1. 今日　すごくかわいいパンダの写真集が	　
出るんですよ
сегодня появился ужасно милый фотоальбом с пандами 
3.1. でも前評判高いらしくて売りきれてないといいんですけどー
но в предыдущий раз его популярность была высока, надеюсь его еще не продали (???) 
3.2. そーんなや
вот как... 
4.1. こら廊下は走らない！
эй, не бегай по коридору

----------


## ST

146-2 ちよパンダ
панда Чиё 
パンダってどこが白でどこが黒いやったっけ？
а в каких местах панды черные, а в каких белые? 
えーと
э.. 
なんかビミョーにちがわへんか？
довольно элегантно, не так ли? (微妙?)  
そんな気もします
мне тоже так кажется

----------


## ST

147-1 大阪パンダ
панда Осаки 
確かテレビで見たのは
вроде по телевизору видела.. 
この生き物は
этот зверь... 
ちがいます、これはパンダじゃないでしょ
неправильно, это не панда

----------


## ST

147-2 気分転換
смена настроения 
いつも英語ばっか教えるのにはあきた！
всегда учу вас английскому языку! 
そこで今日は数学を教えてあげるわ！
с этого момента буду учить математике! 
体育にする！
займемся лучше физкультурой 
みんな外に出て！！
все выходите наружу!

----------


## ST

черт, я прямо стахановец...

----------


## MOG

> а, значит это 貰った (получила). Правда при чем тут イモ?

 「焼く」といえばまず「芋」が頭に浮かぶから、かな？

----------


## MOG

> 146-1 そうだったのか 
> 1.1. かえろーちよちゃん
> пошли домой, Чиё-тян? 
> 1.2. あ、ちょっと本屋さん寄りましょう　
> забежим ненадолго в книжный магазин? (зачем さん?)

 なぜ、と聞かれても、そういうんです、というぐらいしか答えられないなあ。なんでも「さん」をつけて呼ぶの  は子供によくあります。お母さんが子供に話すときよく「さん」をつけます。お菓子屋さん、八百屋さん、魚屋  さんとか。   

> すごくかわいいパンダの写真集が	　
> 出るんですよ
> сегодня появился ужасно милый фотоальбом с пандами 
> 3.1. でも前評判高いらしくて売りきれてないといいんですけどー
> но в предыдущий раз его популярность была высока, надеюсь его еще не продали (???)

 I hear it's much-ballyhooed, I'm afraid it's not already sold out.

----------


## MOG

> なんかビミョーにちがわへんか？
> довольно элегантно, не так ли? (微妙?)

 yep

----------


## MOG

> черт, я прямо стахановец...

 ごめん、時々しか見てなくて。実はほかの漫画も読んでたりするんだけど（笑）「企業戦士YAMAZAKI」  とか「DEATHNOTE」とか。

----------


## ST

хм, про DEATHNOTE я слышал, а про YAMAZAKI нет. Это оно? http://world-art.ru/animation/animation.php?id=6049
LOL, Мог-сан, откуда ты знаешь про стахановцев?   ::

----------


## ST

> 「焼く」といえばまず「芋」が頭に浮かぶから、かな?

 а, дошло. я просто не знал что такое батат. А это что-то типа картошки.
Мы в школе тоже картошку на костре жарили...

----------


## ST

> お母さんが子供に話すときよく「さん」をつけます。お菓子屋さん、八百屋さん、魚屋さんとか。

 ага, значит это будет: Давай навестим владельца книжного магазина?  
Немного странно звучит...

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by ST  черт, я прямо стахановец...

 そうですね…　今日は最後のクラスを教えるので、この週末からちょっと暇があるでしょう   

> ごめん、時々しか見てなくて。実はほかの漫画も読んでたりするんだけど（笑）「企業戦士YAMAZAKI」  とか「DEATHNOTE」とか。

 「企業戦士YAMAZAKI」は面白そう！　ぜひ探してみます。

----------


## ST

good news

----------


## MOG

> хм, про DEATHNOTE я слышал, а про YAMAZAKI нет. Это оно? http://world-art.ru/animation/animation.php?id=6049
> LOL, Мог-сан, откуда ты знаешь про стахановцев?

 Да, это оно  ::   И мне нравится  ::  
А про стахановцев, я просто смотрел в словаре. Да тих пор не знал. спасибо  ::

----------


## MOG

> 「焼く」といえばまず「芋」が頭に浮かぶから、かな?
> 			
> 		  а, дошло. я просто не знал что такое батат. А это что-то типа картошки.
> Мы в школе тоже картошку на костре жарили...

 Батат - это типа картошки, только сладкая.

----------


## MOG

> ごめん、時々しか見てなくて。実はほかの漫画も読んでたりするんだけど（笑）「企業戦士YAMAZAKI」  とか「DEATHNOTE」とか。
> 			
> 		  「企業戦士YAMAZAKI」は面白そう！　ぜひ探してみます。

 おもしろいですよ～  ::  毎回お決まりのパターンだけど。単行本で十二巻まであるみたいだけど十一巻までしかなくて、結末がどうなる  か知らない  ::  
「DEATH NOTE」はかなりの人気みたいですね～。実写での映画化もされたりして。僕は漫画で十分ですけど。

----------


## ST

148-1 風のゆかり
ветер (метод?) юкари 
うわ、さぶう～～
ух, холодно(?) 
子供は風の子！さむくない！
молодёж это дети ветра! (поговорка?) не мёрзните! (не дословно, но смысл такой) 
ん？てことはあれね大人は風の子の親。つまる風ね！
хм.. тогда, взрослые -это родители детей ветра... другими словами, они сами- ветер! (логично, чёрт побери!) 
私は風！風は自由に。。。えーと！
я ветер! ветер это свобода! 
元気やなあ
какая она энергичная...

----------


## ST

148-2 HIDEです
HIDE (???) 
サッカーやろう、サッカー！
футбол устроим, футбол! 
ルール知ってんの？
а правила знаете? 
まかさな！！ ( 任せる?)
оставляю это на ваше усмотрение! (хз как лучше сказать)  
私　中田
я Наката (Japanese soccer player Hidetoshi Nakata is doing well in Italy this year) 
は？
а? 
中田やるから
я ведь буду Наката 
どーゆーこと？
всмысле?

----------


## MOG

> 148-1 風のゆかり
> ветер (метод?) юкари 
> うわ、さぶう～～
> ух, холодно(?)  
> 子供は風の子！さむくない！
> молодёж это дети ветра! (поговорка?) не мёрзните! (не дословно, но смысл такой)

 да, так   

> ん？てことはあれね大人は風の子の親。つまり風ね！
> хм.. тогда, взрослые -это родители детей ветра... другими словами, они сами- ветер! (логично, чёрт побери!)

----------


## MOG

> 148-2 HIDEです
> HIDE (???) 
> サッカーやろう、サッカー！
> футбол устроим, футбол! 
> ルール知ってんの？
> а правила знаете? 
> まかせな！！ ( 任せる?)
> оставляю это на ваше усмотрение! (хз как лучше сказать)

 HIDE is short for Hidetoshi, Nakata. 
-а правила знаете?
-конечно!!

----------


## ST

速い!  ОК, идём дальше..

----------


## ST

149-1 ストライカーゆかり
страйк Юкари 
てや、　ベんん
пинок! 
コール！
гол! 
先生！　そっちは味方のコールです	
учитель!  это гол в свои ворота! 
フフフ
фуфуфу 
私はスパイだったのよ！
я типа шпион! 
わけわかんねー
не понимаю (和姦?)

----------


## ST

149-2 中田つってんだろ (弦?)	
Наката бы повесился (???)  
おらおらー！
прорыв прорыв! 
あ？
а? 
ああ、　キラーパス？！
ааа, киллер пас?! (я не силён в футбольных терминах  ::  ) 
やめやめ！　ドッジボールしょー！
стоп стоп! играем в додж-болл (что то типа вышибалы, судя по south park  ::  )

----------


## ST

150-1 逃げおくれちよ
жертва побега Чиё  (???) (場おくれする人-victim of stage fright)

----------


## ST

150-2 あっちもこっちも
там и тут 
なぜかちよちゃん最後まで残る　　　　
каким-то образом Чиё-тян осталась последней 
ほら　ほら！
эй эй!

----------


## ST

151-1 ビデオこわれた
сломанное видео 
ね！きのうの！たのんでいたの録画しといてくれた？  	
эй!  насчёт вчера! принесла ту видеокассету которую я просила? 
あ、しまった、忘れた
а, черт. забыла 
はあ、　やっぱし。あんたにたのんだ私がバカだったわ
хаа, как и следовало ожидать. Было глупо с моей стороны что то у тебя просить. 
ばーか,  ばーか, ばーか,　ばーか　
глупо глупо глупо глупо

----------


## laxxy

休みの予定
Планы на лето 
そーいや冬休みもマグネでバイトするの？
Кстати, а на зимних каникулах ты тоже будешь в магнетроне работать?
ううん　夏休みだけや
нет, это только летом было 
あそこ猫の肉使ってるってホント？
а правда, что они там из кошачьего мяса готовят?
えーー!?　そうなん？
Э?! Что, правда? 
うそに決まってんだろそんなウソサ
Это она как всегда врёт
でも
Однако
そうなん
... 
意外とうまいなネコ
на удивление вкусные кошки
そやなー
Ага...
ねこじゃねえって
Кошки...

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy     
> 			
> 				ごめん、時々しか見てなくて。実はほかの漫画も読んでたりするんだけど（笑）「企業戦士YAMAZAKI」  とか「DEATHNOTE」とか。
> 			
> 		  「企業戦士YAMAZAKI」は面白そう！　ぜひ探してみます。   おもしろいですよ～  毎回お決まりのパターンだけど。単行本で十二巻まであるみたいだけど十一巻までしかなくて、結末がどうなる  か知らない

 僕は、ファイルで全１２巻を見つけました。もし良かったら、ダウンロードしてね：  v1 (STさんへ) v12 
ところで、STさんはすごく速くて、あずまんがで１４ページしか残りません。　そのあと、どうすればいいで  しょうか?

----------


## MOG

> わけわかんねー
> не понимаю (和姦?)

 訳分かんねー
どうしてそんな漢字が出てくるのでしょう  ::

----------


## MOG

> 149-2 中田つってんだろ (弦?)	
> Наката бы повесился (???)

 中田って言ってるだろう
I said I play Nakata

----------


## MOG

> 150-1 逃げおくれちよ
> жертва побега Чиё  (???) (場おくれする人-victim of stage fright)

 It's just that she's failng to escape

----------


## MOG

> うそに決まってんだろそんなウワサ
> Это она как всегда врёт

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by MOG        Originally Posted by laxxy     
> 			
> 				ごめん、時々しか見てなくて。実はほかの漫画も読んでたりするんだけど（笑）「企業戦士YAMAZAKI」  とか「DEATHNOTE」とか。
> 			
> 		  「企業戦士YAMAZAKI」は面白そう！　ぜひ探してみます。   おもしろいですよ～  毎回お決まりのパターンだけど。単行本で十二巻まであるみたいだけど十一巻までしかなくて、結末がどうなる  か知らない    僕は、ファイルで全１２巻を見つけました。もし良かったら、ダウンロードしてね：  v1 (STさんへ) v12 
> ところで、STさんはすごく速くて、あずまんがで１４ページしか残りません。　そのあと、どうすればいいで  しょうか?

 ありがとうございますm(_ _)m
でもパソコンだとすごく読みにくいですよ、これ？目が悪くなりそう。laxxyさんこれで全部読むつもりで  すか？？ 
あずまんがが終わったら、さて、YAMAZAKIでも読みますか（笑）

----------


## ST

> どうしてそんな漢字が出てくるのでしょう

 хм, ну я вбил слово в словарь, нашел, что первое слово это [訳 meaning, reason, circumstances], вбил оставшуюся часть слова, получил: (和漢 Japanese-Chinese, Japan and China) и (和姦 (consensual) sexual intercourse). Первое явно не подходит, а второе...может что то вроде don't f*ck my brain, or something...
Это сильно плохое слово? Тогда sorry   ::     

> ところで、STさんはすごく速くて、あずまんがで１４ページしか残りません。　そのあと、どうすればいいで  しょうか?

 быстро то быстро, но ошибок много   ::  Поставил архив на закачку... Посмотрим, что там за пирожки с котятами...   ::

----------


## laxxy

> ありがとうございますm(_ _)m
> でもパソコンだとすごく読みにくいですよ、これ？目が悪くなりそう。laxxyさんこれで全部読むつもりで  すか？？

 パソコンでも、プリントでも読みますよ。英語のコミックは、大抵パソコンです。そして、あずまんがも。画面  を回って、便利だと思います。でも、他の漫画は、プリントします。 
Книжек у меня тоже несколько есть, но наверное единственная, которую я таки прочитал в виде книжки, это ウミショー. Kстати, по ней еще аниме собираются делать -- http://anidb.info/perl-bin/animedb.pl?s ... e&aid=5147  ::  интересно, что из этого у них получится, у автора достаточно своеобразный стиль, kinda fuzzy. 
Ямазаки сейчас, наверное, распечатаю страниц 20. Подозреваю, что будет покруче азуманги -- как минимум, по количеству текста  ::

----------


## laxxy

> どうしてそんな漢字が出てくるのでしょう
> 			
> 		  хм, ну я вбил слово в словарь, нашел, что первое слово это [訳 meaning, reason, circumstances], вбил оставшуюся часть слова, получил: (和漢 Japanese-Chinese, Japan and China) и (和姦 (consensual) sexual intercourse). Первое явно не подходит, а второе...может что то вроде don't f*ck my brain, or something...
> Это сильно плохое слово? Тогда sorry

 You got it right though!!!　 ::   ::    

> わけわかんねー
> не понимаю (和姦?)

----------


## laxxy

btw, just a small question, MOGさん: I wonder, is there any difference between 利子 and 利息, or are they just totally interchangeable?
It's a pity there is no good online economics/finance dictionary...

----------


## MOG

> どうしてそんな漢字が出てくるのでしょう
> 			
> 		  хм, ну я вбил слово в словарь, нашел, что первое слово это [訳 meaning, reason, circumstances], вбил оставшуюся часть слова, получил: (和漢 Japanese-Chinese, Japan and China) и (和姦 (consensual) sexual intercourse). Первое явно не подходит, а второе...может что то вроде don't f*ck my brain, or something...
> Это сильно плохое слово? Тогда sorry

 No, I just don't use it, but I'm amazed with your imagination  ::  anyway, I guess 姦 is used only for words with negative meanings like 強姦 and 姦淫.

----------


## MOG

> btw, just a small question, MOGさん: I wonder, is there any difference between 利子 and 利息, or are they just totally interchangeable?
> It's a pity there is no good online economics/finance dictionary...

 It seems 利息 is used for saving deposit. 利子 seems to be more common, but I'm not sure.   ::  ah, but they are not totally interchangable, we don't say 利息率 but 利子率 for "interest rate".
How about this site for a dictionary? http://www.nomura.co.jp/terms/index.html

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  btw, just a small question, MOGさん: I wonder, is there any difference between 利子 and 利息, or are they just totally interchangeable?
> It's a pity there is no good online economics/finance dictionary...   It seems 利息 is used for saving deposit. 利子 seems to be more common, but I'm not sure.   ah, but they are not totally interchangable, we don't say 利息率 but 利子率 for "interest rate".
> How about this site for a dictionary? http://www.nomura.co.jp/terms/index.html

 Thanks, it's nice. 
It still is missing some common words, especially abbreviations like 売気配 for example... Our library has a paper one which is quite good, but first, it's library use only, and second, it's not too easy to work with paper dictionaries that are designed for Japanese speakers  ::  Perhaps I should look for a commercial electronic version of it or something similar at some point...

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by ST     
> 			
> 				どうしてそんな漢字が出てくるのでしょう
> 			
> 		  хм, ну я вбил слово в словарь, нашел, что первое слово это [訳 meaning, reason, circumstances], вбил оставшуюся часть слова, получил: (和漢 Japanese-Chinese, Japan and China) и (和姦 (consensual) sexual intercourse). Первое явно не подходит, а второе...может что то вроде don't f*ck my brain, or something...
> Это сильно плохое слово? Тогда sorry      No, I just don't use it, but I'm amazed with your imagination  anyway, I guess 姦 is used only for words with negative meanings like 強姦 and 姦淫.

 和 is used in many nice words though, so it should balance out on average  ::   ::   ::   ::  
.../me thinks 姦 is politically incorrect   ::   ::   ::

----------


## laxxy

152-1: 買えました
Купила 
こんなの買いました
Вот какую штуку я купила 
パンダ?
Панда? 
かわいいですよー
Симпатичная... 
おおっ…　これは…
Оо! это же... 
私パンダてまだ見たことないねん
Я панду пока что еще ни разу не видела 
私見た事あるよ　ありゃかわいいーよー
А я видела, симпатичная! 
白地に黒やった？黒地に白やった？
У нее рисунок черный на белом? Или белый на черном? 
えーと…
Хм...

----------


## laxxy

152-2. 一度見たいもの
Хотя бы раз хотелось бы увидеть... 
じゃ　今度みんなで見に行きましょー
Тогда, в следующий раз пошли все вместе посмотрим...
あー　いいかも
Да, хорошо наверное будет 
パンダも見たいけどもう一つ見たいもんが…
Хотя панду посмотреть тоже хочется, есть еще кое-что, на что мне хотелось бы посмотреть...
なに？
Что это?
ほらおの　なんてったっけ えーと…
Ну это такая... 
そ…走馬燈 ？？？？？？？ 
それはやめとけ
Их уже нету... 
PS. Попробовал в гугле слово поискать, все равно ничего не понял, но попал на прикольную страничку: http://nekojarashi.ojaru.jp/az/az_ss_osaka0.html
(scroll down...)

----------


## ST

走馬燈 в JWPce Это (n) revolving lantern (燈=灯). А вот что такое этот самый lantern...в гугле всякие фонари появляются...

----------


## ST

153-1 いいものです
хорошая вещь 
クリスマスプレゼントでこんなのもらったんです
прими этот Рождественский подарок... 
なに？
что? 
なにこれ？
что это?

----------


## ST

154-1 おにゅー
демон (??) 
これは
это... 
新しいのでしょ
новые 
ガタガタ
*храпит*

----------


## laxxy

> 153-1 いいものです
> хорошая вещь 
> クリスマスプレゼントでこんなのもらったんです
> прими этот Рождественский подарок...

 По-моему, "вот что мне подарили на Рождество"...

----------


## laxxy

Я что-то не очень понял смысл... 
154.2 感想
Впечатления
じゃ　この問題をーー　ともちゃん
Тогда, вот этот вопрос... Томо-чан!
えーと
Эээ... 
ひとことで言って難しいですな
Трудно сказать одним словом 
ふむ
??? (может, что-то типа "ну давай"/"go ahead"/...? 
じゃあふたことで言って
В двух словах сказать... 
ちょー　ムズカしいですな
Тоже трудно однако 
ふむ
продолжай (??) 
なんだこいつら…
Чем они там занимаются...

----------


## laxxy

155.1 わるいことをしてしまった
Плохой поступок 
ほら１２月の事なんつったっけし　しらす？
Вот что касается декабря, [про него говорят "ширасу"(???)]
あー？
А? 
それを言うなら「しわす」ですよー
Это "шивасу" (12-й мес. по лунному календарю) 
だめだよちよちゃーーん
Так не годится, Чиё-чан 
ツッコミとったらー
Если будешь перебивать... 
そーや　それはあかん
По-моему, это безнадежно 
あ　あの…　すみません！
Ой, извините!! 
あいつらの言う事をまじめに聞くな
Ты их не особо слушай

----------


## MOG

> It still is missing some common words, especially abbreviations like 売気配 for example... Our library has a paper one which is quite good, but first, it's library use only, and second, it's not too easy to work with paper dictionaries that are designed for Japanese speakers  Perhaps I should look for a commercial electronic version of it or something similar at some point...

 'cuse me what do you mean by abbreviations like 売気配? There is 売り気配(Bid price)  ::

----------


## MOG

> 154-1 おにゅー
> демон (??) 
> これは
> это... 
> 新しいのでしょ
> новые

 お + new, which means "new one"  ::

----------


## MOG

> ひとことで言って難しいですな
> Трудно сказать одним словом 
> ふむ
> ??? (может, что-то типа "ну давай"/"go ahead"/...? 
> じゃあふたことで言って
> В двух словах сказать... 
> ちょー　ムズカしいですな
> Тоже трудно однако 
> ふむ
> продолжай (??)

 Одним словом, это трудно А тут по-русски "Хм" не подходит?
Тогда в двух словах?
Очень трудно.
Хм.

----------


## MOG

> ほら１２月の事なんつったっけし　しらす？
> Вот что касается декабря, [про него говорят "ширасу"(???)]

 Нет, конечно  ::

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  It still is missing some common words, especially abbreviations like 売気配 for example... Our library has a paper one which is quite good, but first, it's library use only, and second, it's not too easy to work with paper dictionaries that are designed for Japanese speakers  Perhaps I should look for a commercial electronic version of it or something similar at some point...   'cuse me what do you mean by abbreviations like 売気配? There is 売り気配(Bid price)

 Well, for example, Yahoo finance uses 売気配 and a paper dictionary that I looked at also had it like that. Admittedly, easy to guess in this case, but would be nice to have such things somewhere where you can look them up.

----------


## ST

155-2 本業
любимая работа 
あーそれでは、、、
а, поэтому.. 
ほら１２月の事なんつったっけし、、、
эй, почему Декабрь называют....  
やり　直すない！	
эй, не начинай сначала! (не поправляй) 
(я не понял эту и предыдущую шутку  ::  )

----------


## laxxy

> 155-2 本業
> любимая работа 
> あーそれでは、、、
> а, поэтому.. 
> ほら１２月の事なんつったっけし、、、
> эй, почему Декабрь называют....  
> やり　直すない！	
> эй, не начинай сначала! (не поп
> равляй) 
> (я не понял эту и предыдущую шутку  )

 Ну, Чиё типа их поправила, а они разозлились  ::

----------


## ST

не, это то ясно. Непонятно, почему Чиё их поправила. Томо сказала: "Почему декабрь называют ширасу?", а Чиё сказала что не "ширасу" а "шивасу". Т.е. Томо не знает как правильно произносится это слово?   ::

----------


## ST

и еще я не понял, как точно переводится 何つったっけ   ::

----------


## laxxy

> не, это то ясно. Непонятно, почему Чиё их поправила. Томо сказала: "Почему декабрь называют ширасу?", а Чиё сказала что не "ширасу" а "шивасу". Т.е. Томо не знает как правильно произносится это слово?

 I thought so.  

> и еще я не понял, как точно переводится 何つったっけ

 Me neither  ::

----------


## ST

156-1 じくじ
слова-слова 
大そうじ   掃除	【そうじ】	
генеральная уборка 
こーしてみんなが働いてるのを見てると
вот смотрю я как все работают... 
なにもできない自分がふがいなくなるよ
тот у кого ничего не получается становится бесполезным... (еще одна поговорка, судя по google) 
だからやれよ！
поэтому делай чтонибудь!

----------


## ST

156-2 通知表	【つうちひょう】	
карточка 
んじゃ　通知表わたすぞー 
ну, передайте карточки 
はーい　ちよちゃーん
таак, Чиё-тяян 
はい
да? 
ちよちゃんはもう学生トップクラスよ
Чиё-тян снова лучший ученик класса 
ま、こんな勉強社会に出てもたいして役にたたないけどね	
ну, такая учёба не сделает тебя очень популярной в обществе (???) 
はーい次は大山くーん
так, следующий - Окияма-кун

----------


## ST

вот кстати нашел на тае ким: 
何つったっけ＝何と言ったっけ
It means "what did (someone) say ,again?"

----------


## ST

157-1 学ぶ
учиться 
はい　ともちゃん　
так, Томо-тян 
あんたはもう少しがんばりなさい
тебе надо еще немного постараться 
えーでも
э..но... 
社会に出ても役にたたないんでしょ　（ 役にたたない人＝dud）
ведь даже безполезные люди входят в общество (??) 
ばかやろう、それが学問っつーもんなんだよ
дура, это ведь школьный вопрос 
生活に役立つ知識がほしかったら、おばあちゃんの知恵袋でも読んでろ	
разве ты не хотела знания жизни, читать бабушкин мозг  (???) 
うちばちゃん死んだしー
моя бабушка умерла

----------


## laxxy

> 157-1 学ぶ
> учиться

 Я вообще уже путаться начинаю со всеми "учебными" глаголами --　習う、学ぶ、勉強する、勉学する、学習する、学問する, да я еще и не все знаю... MOGさん　не прокомментирует немножко?   

> 社会に出ても役にたたないんでしょ　（ 役にたたない人＝dud）
> ведь даже безполезные люди входят в общество (??)

 Может что-то типа "ведь в жизни мне это не пригодится"?   

> ばかやろう、それが学問っつーもんなんだよ
> дура, это ведь школьный вопрос 
> 生活に役立つ知識がほしかったら、おばあちゃんの知恵袋でも読んでろ	
> разве ты не хотела знания жизни, читать бабушкин мозг  (???)

 Наверное, "если хочешь узнать что-то такое, что в жизни пригодится, пойди поучись у своей бабушки"

----------


## laxxy

157.2 クリスマス会
Встреча Рождества 
メリークリスマース!!
Мерри Кристмас! 
今日は遊ぶぜー!!
Сегодня поразвлекаемся!! 
本日のメニュー
Сегодняшнее меню 
てきとーにぶらついて (no idea) 
カラオケ行って
Пойдем в караоке-бар 
ちよちゃんち行ってケーキを食べて
Пойдем к Чиё-чан кушать тортик 
その日はお泊り会
В этот день, будем отмечать до утра 
みんなそろったとこでレッツゴー!!
Собираем всех и пошли!! 
みんな彼氏おらへんのー？ (хмм... not sure... what's おらへんの？？Может что-то типа "все с бойфрендами идут, или как?")  
ちよちゃんどんなケーキ作ったのー？
Чиё-чан, ты какой тортик приготовила? 
え？　あブジュド・ノエルです  ？？？？？  
それはたのしみだねーー
Похоже, будет весело...

----------


## ST

"бабушкин мозг" звучит жутковато всеже   ::

----------


## ST

158-1 フォれー 
毎年クリスマスになると思うねんけどな
каждый год в Рождество я всегда думаю.. 
赤鼻のトナカイやけどや
красный нос северных оленей 
あれはひどいやんなあ
это ведь жестоко 
暗い夜道ピカピカの鼻が役に立つってそれフォローちゃうで
мигающий красный нос на тёмной улице помогает идти, не так ли? 
ハゲのおっさんに夜道で役立つゆーたら殴られるで
но он же помогает ударить лысому человеку на темной улице 
ほんとです、その通りです
так и есть, конечно...

----------


## laxxy

> 158-1 フォれー 
> 毎年クリスマスになると思うねんけどな
> каждый год в Рождество я всегда думаю.. 
> 赤鼻のトナカイやけどや
> красный нос северных оленей 
> あれはひどいやんなあ
> это ведь жестоко 
> 暗い夜道ピカピカの鼻が役に立つってそれフォローちゃうで
> мигающий красный нос на тёмной улице помогает идти, не так ли? 
> ...

 Осака жжот   ::

----------


## laxxy

にせもん
Подделка 
でもトナカイもトナカイやで!
Но, северный олень, это северный олень! 
まだ考えてたんかい
Ты до сих пор об этом думала? 
夜道をてらす鼻ってどんなん!?
Почему он носом дорогу освещает!? 
なんでそんな事に!?
Как он это делает!? 
もしかしたら　そいつトナカイとちゃうで
Может, он на самом деле не северный олень? 
なんか別の…
Есть некоторая разница... 
はぁー
Ага

----------


## ST

159-1 がんばろう 
はい、　えらんで　えらんで
ну, выбирай выбирай.. 
あ！点数がでるんですか？
а! сколько там очков получилось? 
お　７２てん
о, 72 очка 
そうか、、、
так... 
、、、そうか、、、	
...тааак....

----------


## ST

159-2 熱唱
песня от души 
勉強もスポーツもできるけど歌ヘタなんだよ
в учёбе и спорте ты крута, а вот в пении не очень.. 
意外やな
неожиданно... 
（でも歌うは好き）
но петь любит

----------


## laxxy

そう、最後のページですねーー 
160. 逃げろ
Бежим! 
あー　うたった　うたった
А, хорошо попели 
榊さんて　歌すっごくうまいですねーー
Сакаки-сан классно поёт 
ほんまびっくりや歌手やで
Удивительная просто певица 
もうひとり　びっくりやったけどな
И еще один человек нас удивил
いいの！　歌は心なんだよ！
Песня -- она от сердца! (не совсем понятно что いいの！ тут значит...)
お！
О! 
わー雪だーー
Вау, снег! 
クリスマスに雪なんて　ロマンチックですねぇー
Снег на рождество, это так романтично...  
ホワイトクリスマス…だな…
Белое Рождество... 
わっ
Э?!
なんでいるんだあんた!?
А ты че тут делаешь?!

----------


## laxxy

По-моему, нам пора друг друга поздравить!  ::   
Ну, что теперь?
Можно, конечно, ко второму тому. 
Но можно и еще чего-нибудь попробовать. Ямазаки например можно, если хотите, по совету МОГさん -- он, по-моему, посложнее, и текста там побольше, зато подозреваю что лексика может оказаться более полезная -- я в нем пока только по диагонали несколько страниц просмотрел.
Или еще чего -- что STさん думает?

----------


## ST

Уррря! Мы круты!
Посчитаю ка я немного статистики...  
Проект начат: 7 Августа 2006г.
Закончен: 16 Мая 2007г.
Занял примерно 303 дня
Состоял из 160 страниц
Средняя скорость чтения: 0,528 страницы в день
Число участников: 3 человека
Суммарное количество постов в обоих частях: 1314  ::

----------


## ST

хм, а что, там еще есть части? Сколько их всего, интересно...
Да можно попробовать и ямазаки...я правда боюсь что не потяну   ::  
Я его скачал, но правда не смотрел еще.

----------


## laxxy

> хм, а что, там еще есть части? Сколько их всего, интересно...

 То ли 4, то ли 5... На lurk'e все есть (и теперь, в лучшем качестве, кстати). Можешь скачать -- или если хочешь, я могу выложить.   

> Да можно попробовать и ямазаки...я правда боюсь что не потяну   
> Я его скачал, но правда не смотрел еще.

 Несколько первых страниц там еще ничего, ты почитай так 6..10 или что-то в этом роде  ::  +никаких английских переводов по-моему нет. Правда, лексика может оказаться более практически полезная. Так что... 
Я еще какое-то время назад было начинал 夢使い читать, с 4 тома  ::  (первые 3 я на английском когда-то прочел), но это наверное на любителя. Еще よつばと！ я прочитал 1 том (я когда-то книжечку покупал), она прикольная, довольно легкая -- мы друг другу там и не нужны особо, было только несколько мест где было не совсем понятно. Можешь сам попробовать, она тоже by あずまきよひこ, the same guy who did azumanga。
Что еще... Я вот なるたる давно хотел почитать, но это на любителя тоже. Еще из того, что я знаю, наверное, 天上天下 -- я мультик когда-то смотрел, а манга до сих пор продолжается. Подозреваю, что язык там будет своеобразный, правда  ::  
Вот, список различных английских переводов, некоторые с описаниями -- http://www.manganews.net/index.php
еще http://forum.anime-reactor.net/viewtopic.php?t=2 
Наверное, собственно японский тоже наверняка где-то есть, но я не знаю.

----------


## ST

ага, ёцубато забавная, как раз недавно 1ый том прочитал (правда на русском). Про остальные названия не слышал...
Чёрт, что же выбрать...даже не знаю. *laxxy*さん, может ты сам что-нибудь выберешь, на своё усмотрение? Мне вообщем то без разницы...

----------


## laxxy

> ага, ёцубато забавная, как раз недавно 1ый том прочитал (правда на русском). Про остальные названия не слышал...
> Чёрт, что же выбрать...даже не знаю. *laxxy*さん, может ты сам что-нибудь выберешь, на своё усмотрение? Мне вообщем то без разницы...

 Да вот в том и вопрос...
Ямазаки, конечно, вариант интересный... но я тоже если честно очень боюсь, что не потяну  ::  Книжки многие и то легче читаются... Попытаться, конечно, можно, особенно если MOGさん будет помогать... 
Давай переведем первую главу (до 17-й страницы), а там будет видно.
Ну или если совсем плохо пойдет, то можно раньше переключиться. 
В качестве запасного варианта можно всегда азумангу продолжить -- давай я второй том тоже выложу, и Нарутару вместе с ним.  
Кстати, что касается полезной лексики, есть еще агромаднейший сериал про мужика которого зовут Shima Kousaku и про то, как он делает карьеру, там еще графика довольно приятная, и навскидку попроще чем Ямазаки, но подозреваю может оказаться скучновато. Из него в книжке Ламмерса много примеров.

----------


## laxxy

Here we go, my first shot at Yamazaki: http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=12998

----------


## MOG

> ま、こんな勉強社会に出てもたいして役にたたないけどね	
> ну, такая учёба не сделает тебя очень популярной в обществе (???) 
> はーい次は大山くーん
> так, следующий - Оoяма-кун

 Ну, такая учеба бесполезна в обществе

----------


## MOG

> Я вообще уже путаться начинаю со всеми "учебными" глаголами --　習う、学ぶ、勉強する、勉学する、学習する、学問する, да я еще и не все знаю... MOGさん　не прокомментирует немножко?

 「習う」というと「見習う」という言葉にあるように「誰かに教えてもらう」という意味になります。その他の  動詞は、教えてもらう場合も、自分で勉強する場合も含みます。 
一般的にもっとも良く使われるのは「勉強する」です。
「勉学する」というのはちょっと堅い言葉で、少し古い文章などで見られます。
「学習する」というのは、簡単な技術などを学ぶときに使うような気がしますが、それ以外にも良く使われます  。
「学問する」というのは純粋に知識を蓄える、学識を深めるという場合に使われます。 
ちょっと適当な説明になってすいません。

----------


## MOG

> てきとーにぶらついて (no idea)

 適当にぶらぶらして
go around without plan..    

> みんな彼氏おらへんのー？ (хмм... not sure... what's おらへんの？？Может что-то типа "все с бойфрендами идут, или как?")[quote:2j57658x]
> おらへん　＜　いない
> Don't you all have a boyfriend?  
> [quote:2j57658x]ちよちゃんどんなケーキ作ったのー？
> Чиё-чан, ты какой тортик приготовила? 
> え？　あブジュド・ノエルです  ？？？？？

 [/quote:2j57658x][/quote:2j57658x]
no idea

----------


## MOG

> 暗い夜道ピカピカの鼻が役に立つってそれフォローちゃうで
> мигающий красный нос на тёмной улице помогает идти, не так ли? 
> ハゲのおっさんに夜道で役立つゆーたら殴られるで
> но он же помогает ударить лысому человеку на темной улице 
> ほんとです、その通りです
> так и есть, конечно...

 I don't get the translation, let me have a try in English 
..., that doesn't back you up
You'd be hitten if you say a bold man that it helps you on the street in the night

----------


## MOG

> もうひとり　びっくりやったけどな
> И еще один человек нас удивил
> いいの！　歌は心なんだよ！
> Песня -- она от сердца! (не совсем понятно что いいの！ тут значит...)

 いいの means "it doesn't matter"

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  Я вообще уже путаться начинаю со всеми "учебными" глаголами --　習う、学ぶ、勉強する、勉学する、学習する、学問する, да я еще и не все знаю... MOGさん　не прокомментирует немножко?   「習う」というと「見習う」という言葉にあるように「誰かに教えてもらう」という意味になります。その他の  動詞は、教えてもらう場合も、自分で勉強する場合も含みます。 
> 一般的にもっとも良く使われるのは「勉強する」です。
> 「勉学する」というのはちょっと堅い言葉で、少し古い文章などで見られます。
> 「学習する」というのは、簡単な技術などを学ぶときに使うような気がしますが、それ以外にも良く使われます  。
> 「学問する」というのは純粋に知識を蓄える、学識を深めるという場合に使われます。 
> ちょっと適当な説明になってすいません。

 Ｔｈａｎｋｓ！！　Ｉｔ　ｗａｓ　ｒｅａｌｌｙ　ｈｅｌｐｆｕｌ． 
ЗЫ. Что-то какая-то фигня с цитированием на форуме творится.

----------

